# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > تاثیر معدل و سوابق تحصیلی >  سوابق تحصیلی

## ahs

بر اساس قانون حذف کنکور که در سال ۸۶ اعلام شد، قرار بود کنکور تا سال ۹۰ مطلقا حذف شود. اما چنین اتفاقی نیفتاد. سال ۹۲ قانون توسط مجلس شورای اسلامی اصلاح و چند تکلیف بر عهده سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش گذاشته شد که طبق آن باید ۲۵ درصد سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور دانش‌آموزان موثر باشد. از آن سال شورای سنجش و پذیرش در آموزش و پرورش تشکیل شد تا زیرساخت‌های آن را فراهم کند. در همین زمینه از عبدالرسول عمادی رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش دعوت کردیم تا در خبرگزاری پانا، درباره آن توضیح دهد.فقط قسمت مهمش رو آوردم
*
برای سال بعد تغییری در کنکور ۹۴ داریم؟
*در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که در دفتر وزیر علوم برگزار می‌شود در مورد درصد اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بحث شد و قرار شد سال آینده تعدادی از دروس امتحان نهایی به سوابق تحصیلی اضافه شود، در کنکور پیش رو علاوه بر سوابق تحصیلی دروس پایه سوم متوسطه نظری، ۴ درس نهایی دوره پیش دانشگاهی را به عنوان سابقه اضافه و به سازمان سنجش ارسال می‌کنیم. بنابراین تاثیر ۲۵ درصد سوابق تحصیلی طبیعتا افزایش پیدا می‌کند.

http://www.pana.ir/Pages/News-270338

----------


## Mohammad. N

خب اینجوری که دیگه فاتحه ، به نظرم بهتر برم دانشگاه ازاد ثبت نام کنم!!!

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

> بر اساس قانون حذف کنکور که در سال ۸۶ اعلام شد، قرار بود کنکور تا سال ۹۰ مطلقا حذف شود. اما چنین اتفاقی نیفتاد. سال ۹۲ قانون توسط مجلس شورای اسلامی اصلاح و چند تکلیف بر عهده سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش گذاشته شد که طبق آن باید ۲۵ درصد سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور دانش‌آموزان موثر باشد. از آن سال شورای سنجش و پذیرش در آموزش و پرورش تشکیل شد تا زیرساخت‌های آن را فراهم کند. در همین زمینه از عبدالرسول عمادی رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش دعوت کردیم تا در خبرگزاری پانا، درباره آن توضیح دهد.فقط قسمت مهمش رو آوردم
> *
> برای سال بعد تغییری در کنکور ۹۴ داریم؟
> *در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که در دفتر وزیر علوم برگزار می‌شود در مورد درصد اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بحث شد و قرار شد سال آینده تعدادی از دروس امتحان نهایی به سوابق تحصیلی اضافه شود، در کنکور پیش رو علاوه بر سوابق تحصیلی دروس پایه سوم متوسطه نظری، ۴ درس نهایی دوره پیش دانشگاهی را به عنوان سابقه اضافه و به سازمان سنجش ارسال می‌کنیم. بنابراین تاثیر ۲۵ درصد سوابق تحصیلی طبیعتا افزایش پیدا می‌کند.
> 
> 
> انتشارات بین المللی گاج|افزایش درصد سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال بعد



یعنی امسال نمرات پیش فارغ التحصیلان رو تو کنکور تاثیر میدن؟؟؟؟؟ :Y (447):

----------


## Blue.sky

> بر اساس قانون حذف کنکور که در سال ۸۶ اعلام شد، قرار بود کنکور تا سال ۹۰ مطلقا حذف شود. اما چنین اتفاقی نیفتاد. سال ۹۲ قانون توسط مجلس شورای اسلامی اصلاح و چند تکلیف بر عهده سازمان سنجش و آموزش و پرورش گذاشته شد که طبق آن باید ۲۵ درصد سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور دانش‌آموزان موثر باشد. از آن سال شورای سنجش و پذیرش در آموزش و پرورش تشکیل شد تا زیرساخت‌های آن را فراهم کند. در همین زمینه از عبدالرسول عمادی رئیس مرکز سنجش وزارت آموزش و پرورش دعوت کردیم تا در خبرگزاری پانا، درباره آن توضیح دهد.فقط قسمت مهمش رو آوردم
> *
> برای سال بعد تغییری در کنکور ۹۴ داریم؟
> *در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که در دفتر وزیر علوم برگزار می‌شود در مورد درصد اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بحث شد و قرار شد سال آینده تعدادی از دروس امتحان نهایی به سوابق تحصیلی اضافه شود، در کنکور پیش رو علاوه بر سوابق تحصیلی دروس پایه سوم متوسطه نظری، ۴ درس نهایی دوره پیش دانشگاهی را به عنوان سابقه اضافه و به سازمان سنجش ارسال می‌کنیم. بنابراین تاثیر ۲۵ درصد سوابق تحصیلی طبیعتا افزایش پیدا می‌کند.
> 
> 
> انتشارات بین المللی گاج|افزایش درصد سوابق تحصیلی در کنکور سال بعد


***
با این کار هم میخوان به اهداف خودشون برسن و هم جلوی کسایی که به فکر دیپلم دوم هستن رو بگیرن و  ظاهرا تصمیم دارن تا وقتی  که به طور کامل ناامید و بدبختمون نکردن دس برندارن ایشالا که در همه  زمینه ها ناموفق بشن .

----------


## Mohammad. N

اینطوری که اینا پیش میرن فک کنم 1 سال دیگه بخوایم کنکور بدیم بگن نمرات نهایی *پنجم ابتدایی* هم میخوایم تاثیر بدیم...
اگه پیش رو تاثیر بدن شاید یه جورایی بهتر باشه، چون علاوه بر دیپلم مجدد میشه پیش دانشگاهی مجدد هم گرفت که با توجه به اینکه تعداد درس های نهایی پیش دانشگاهی کمتره میشه نمره بهتری گرفت

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

اینو الان میگن؟؟؟؟؟ ینی چی آخه؟؟؟؟؟ تکلیف ما فارغ التحصیلا چی میشه؟؟؟؟؟ اون از تاثیر نمرات نهایی سوم که تو زمان ما + بود، 

یهو شد تاثیر مستقیم!، اینم از الان! من نمیدونم واقعا کیا دارن این برنامه های گل و بلبلو میدن؟؟؟؟ ینی اینا از پشت کوه اومدن؟؟؟؟ 

نمیدونن باید قبلا اطلاع رسانی دقیق و جامع بکنن، بعد طرح شونو عملی کنن؟؟؟؟ الان تکلیف ما چی میشه؟؟؟؟

----------


## adel

یه سوال ، اگه بخوان پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر بدن ، مثلا یکی از بچه های سال اولی ، دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو تو خرداد بیوفته و بزاره برا شهریور ! اون وقت چطوری میخوان تو کنکور براش تاثیر بدن ؟؟؟
فکر کنم می خوان این بلا رو سر فازغ التحصیلا بیارن

----------


## mohamadj07

عجب بدبختی ای با اینا پیدا کردیــــــــــم...
اینا فازشون چیه؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> یه سوال ، اگه بخوان پیش دانشگاهی رو تاثیر بدن ، مثلا یکی از بچه های سال اولی ، دروس پیش دانشگاهی رو تو خرداد بیوفته و بزاره برا شهریور ! اون وقت چطوری میخوان تو کنکور براش تاثیر بدن ؟؟؟
> فکر کنم می خوان این بلا رو سر فازغ التحصیلا بیارن


نمیشه که فقط واسه پیش دانشگاهیا باشه، با توجه به اینکه امسال امتحانا زود تر برگزار میشه احتمالا  به جای شهریور ، تیر یا مرداد امتحان میگیرن مثل دی که تا بهمن سوابق رد میشه...
از اینا هرچی بگی بر میاد بچه اصلا از حرفم بد برداشت نکنید ولی اگه پیش تاثیر بدن دیگه ...

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

ما این همه به نمرات سوم اعتراض دادیم که آخرش بشه ایـــــــــــــــــــــــ  ـــــــن؟؟؟ واقعا که!  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Mohammad. N

الان که  میفهمم چرا بچه های شریف یا کلا اونایی که اپلای میکنن اولش میرن که برگردن ولی دیگه نمیان حق دارن بیان چیکار با اوضاع اینجا
فک کنم بد ترین سال متولیدن 1375 بودن چون موقه اونا سال سوم تاثیرش مستقیم شد پشت کنکور موندن پیش دانشگاهی هم میخوان تاثیر بدن  
نمیدونم چی بگم دلم میخواد برم سنجش شیشه هاش بیارم پایین

----------


## eli94

این 4 درس نهایی پیش چیا بودن؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟اینا چرا دسه جمعی نمیمیرن؟؟خسمون کردن

----------


## mohamadj07

> الان که  میفهمم چرا بچه های شریف یا کلا اونایی که اپلای میکنن اولش میرن که برگردن ولی دیگه نمیان حق دارن بیان چیکار با اوضاع اینجا
> فک کنم بد ترین سال متولیدن 1375 بودن چون موقه اونا سال سوم تاثیرش مستقیم شد پشت کنکور موندن پیش دانشگاهی هم میخوان تاثیر بدن  
> نمیدونم چی بگم دلم میخواد برم سنجش شیشه هاش بیارم پایین


اره همینطوره...این چیزا رو ببینی بایدم بذاری بری تا درس بگیرن...
شیشه ها فقط؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ کل ساختمونش رو باید نابود کرد

----------


## behrouz

> یعنی امسال نمرات پیش فارغ التحصیلان رو تو کنکور تاثیر میدن؟؟؟؟؟


ن تو رو خدا نه....:yahoo (19):

----------


## Mohammad. N

> ن تو رو خدا نه....:yahoo (19):


اگه واقعا تاثیر بدن کار دیگه تمومه، دیگه هیچ کاریش نمیشه کرد بدون هیچ قصدی میگم تلاش در این وضعیت فق درجا زدن...

----------


## behrouz

> اگه واقعا تاثیر بدن کار دیگه تمومه، دیگه هیچ کاریش نمیشه کرد بدون هیچ قصدی میگم تلاش در این وضعیت فق درجا زدن...


من خودم درسای پیشو فقط وفقط واسه 10 میخوندم:چون برام اهمیتی نداش...شب امتحان زیست با خیال راحت داشتم فینال چمپیونزلیگ میدیدم:yahoo (2):

----------


## Blue.sky

*دوستان توجه کنین : 

*دیدیم که با اعتراض به سازمان سنجش چیزی درست نشد (البته ایشالا که تاثیر بذاره !) 
به نظرم چرا سایت خود آقای دکتر نجفی (سرپرست وزارت علوم)  رو امتحان نکنیم ؟! خب شاید این جواب داد ! چون جلسه هم ظاهرا تو وزارت علوم برگزار میشه

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

> *دوستان توجه کنین : 
> 
> *دیدیم که با اعتراض به سازمان سنجش چیزی درست نشد (البته ایشالا که تاثیر بذاره !) 
> به نظرم چرا سایت خود آقای دکتر نجفی (سرپرست وزارت علوم)  رو امتحان نکنیم ؟! خب شاید این جواب داد !


بله درسته، چرا این کارو نکنیم؟ ما که همه کار کردیم، اینم روش! 
آخه این انصاف نیس که. قبلا باید اطلاع رسانی میکردن. من فارغ التحصیل سال 92 ام. اگه اون موقع میدونستم، تموم وقتمو میذاشتم واسه 4 تا امتحان نهایی نه واسه کنکور. کاش همون سال اول میرفتم آزاد  :Yahoo (31):

----------


## Mohammad. N

من دوستم پارسال رتبش شده 91 منطقه 2
دیفرانسیلش گرفته 10.5 فیزیک 14
ادبیات 14 دینی 10 منظورم این حتی رتبه برتر ها هم امتحانات پیش براشون مهم نیست ، این دیگه واقعا ظلم نمیشه همینطور نشست فقط نگاشون کرد... اینا از داعش بد ترن داعش حداقل 1 بارگی میکشتت ولی اینا مرگ تدریجی به ما دارن میدن با این تصمیمات مضخرفشون...
اعتراض از ریق سایت جواب نمیده،
من تو همین هفته حتما میرم تهران سنجش حداقل داد میزنم خودم خالی میکنم...

----------


## niloojoon

واااااااااااااااای  بچه ها نه اخه یعنی چی من91 درسم تموم شده که اصلا پیش برامون ارزش نداشت .اخه اینا اصلا جای جبران نمیذارن:yahoo (19):

----------


## eli94

پای پیش دانشگاهیو که وسط بکشن معدلای 20..19 هم نابود میشن..اکه این خبر درست باشه و تو بهمن اعلام کنن باید این قانون فقط مال پیش دانشگاهیای امسال باشه که فرصت برا خوندن دارن وقبل امتحان بهشون گفته شده نه ماها...

----------


## Mohammad. N

> پای پیش دانشگاهیو که وسط بکشن معدلای 20..19 هم نابود میشن..اکه این خبر درست باشه و تو بهمن اعلام کنن باید این قانون فقط مال پیش دانشگاهیای امسال باشه که فرصت برا خوندن دارن وقبل امتحان بهشون گفته شده نه ماها...


مگه پارسال که تاثیر مستقیم کردن قبل امتحانا نهایی سوم بهمون گفتن؟؟؟
واقعا نمیدونم چطوری حس بیان کنم ولی اینا اینقدر شعور ندارن که این کارو میکنن؟؟ 
1 روز این مملکت میفته دست من شماها یعنی اونموقه من میدونم با بچه های اینا چیکار کنم...

----------


## eli94

[QUOTE=mohammad.nikhalat;291246]مگه پارسال که تاثیر مستقیم کردن قبل امتحانا نهایی سوم بهمون گفتن؟؟؟[/QUOTE
پارسال تو آذر و دی این خبر پیچیده بود ولی همه میگفتن امکان نداره ..حتی مشاورمونم باورش نمیشد

----------


## mohamadj07

برا پیش من شب امتحان داشتم پایه میخوندم و وقتی میرفتم سر جلسه امتحان فقط چیزایی ک یادم بود مینوشتم....همه بهمون میگفتن پیش مهم نیس
حتی رتبه برتر ها هم برای پیش خیلی توجهی نداشتن

----------


## keyvan1

اگه واقعا بخوان نمرات دروس سال چهارم رو تو کنکور تاثیر بدن بی عدالتی محض میشه. اخه تکلیف اونایی که  سال سوم و سال چهارم رو طی سالهای 84 تا 92 گرفتن چی میشه؟ من واقعا نمیدونم اونایی که دارن برای این مسئله تصمیم گیری میکنن چطوری به این چیزا فکر نمیکنن. بابا شوخی که نیست آینده بچه مردمه. واقعا من ی سوال دارم اونم اینه که راه جبران چیه؟ الان اگه کسی ن معدل سال سوم و نه معدل سال چهارمش خوب نباشه باید چکار کنه؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

[QUOTE=eli94;291253]


> مگه پارسال که تاثیر مستقیم کردن قبل امتحانا نهایی سوم بهمون گفتن؟؟؟[/QUOTE
> پارسال تو آذر و دی این خبر پیچیده بود ولی همه میگفتن امکان نداره ..حتی مشاورمونم باورش نمیشد


دقیقا امسالم از تیر این خبر پیچید بود بین بچه هایی که میرفتن پیش دانشگاهی، حتی معاون مدرسمون گفت کاشکی درس نهایی ها گزاشته بودی واسه شهریور چون میخوان تاثیرش بدن
نمیدونم والا

----------


## ali_s9412

> واااااااااااااااای  بچه ها نه اخه یعنی چی من91 درسم تموم شده که اصلا پیش برامون ارزش نداشت .اخه اینا اصلا جای جبران نمیذارن:yahoo (19):





> اگه واقعا بخوان نمرات دروس سال چهارم رو تو کنکور تاثیر بدن بی عدالتی محض میشه. اخه تکلیف اونایی که  سال سوم و سال چهارم رو طی سالهای 84 تا 92 گرفتن چی میشه؟ من واقعا نمیدونم اونایی که دارن برای این مسئله تصمیم گیری میکنن چطوری به این چیزا فکر نمیکنن. بابا شوخی که نیست آینده بچه مردمه. واقعا من ی سوال دارم اونم اینه که راه جبران چیه؟ الان اگه کسی ن معدل سال سوم و نه معدل سال چهارمش خوب نباشه باید چکار کنه؟


*اگه شما خرداد 91 پیشتونو گرفتین برای شما تاثیری نداره چون تا اون موقع  فقط نیم سال دوم امتحان بود ولی از خرداد 92 کل کتاب شد پس به احتمال زیاد  تاثیرش واسه کساییه که خرداد 92 به بعد پیششونو میگیرن.تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی ظلم  بزرگیه*

----------


## eli94

> مگه پارسال که تاثیر مستقیم کردن قبل امتحانا نهایی سوم بهمون گفتن؟؟؟
> واقعا نمیدونم چطوری حس بیان کنم ولی اینا اینقدر شعور ندارن که این کارو میکنن؟؟ 
> 1 روز این مملکت میفته دست من شماها یعنی اونموقه من میدونم با بچه های اینا چیکار کنم...


بچه های اینا؟؟؟نتیجشون دست ما بیفته خوبه....اینا هرکدوم شونصد سال سن دارن

----------


## Mohammad. N

> اگه واقعا بخوان نمرات دروس سال چهارم رو تو کنکور تاثیر بدن بی عدالتی محض میشه. اخه تکلیف اونایی که  سال سوم و سال چهارم رو طی سالهای 84 تا 92 گرفتن چی میشه؟ من واقعا نمیدونم اونایی که دارن برای این مسئله تصمیم گیری میکنن چطوری به این چیزا فکر نمیکنن. بابا شوخی که نیست آینده بچه مردمه. واقعا من ی سوال دارم اونم اینه که راه جبران چیه؟ الان اگه کسی ن معدل سال سوم و نه معدل سال چهارمش خوب نباشه باید چکار کنه؟


دقیقا من میگم باشه تاثیر بدین بکنین 50% اصلا 100% ولی یکی اشتباه کنه و خوب نخونه حداقل جای جبران واسش بزارین...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بچه های اینا؟؟؟نتیجشون دست ما بیفته خوبه....اینا هرکدوم شونصد سال سن دارن


اینو شوخی کردم ولی خب اعصابم خرد نمیدونم چیکار کنم ترازم اینهفته تو کانون شده بود 6500 کلی ذوق داشتم که معدل سوم جبران میکنم ولی الان تمام درسا رو 100 بزنم شاید بیام زیر 1000 تازه اونم شاید...
خخخخ

----------


## Blue.sky

واقعا ایران عجب جاییه !

----------


## keyvan1

> *اگه شما خرداد 91 پیشتونو گرفتین برای شما تاثیری نداره چون تا اون موقع  فقط نیم سال دوم امتحان بود ولی از خرداد 92 کل کتاب شد پس به احتمال زیاد  تاثیرش واسه کساییه که خرداد 92 به بعد پیششونو میگیرن.تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی ظلم  بزرگیه*


ولی هنوز مشخص نکردن که چطوریه. ببینید کسایی که از سال 86 تا 91 امتحان نهایی میدادن اصلا نمیدونستن که اگه برای سالهای بعدی بخوان کنکور بدن معدل براشون تاثیر میذاره. آیا مسولین گفتن چون اونا نمیدونستن درنتیجه معدل رو براشون تاثیر نمیدیم؟ نه نگفتن. امیدوارم حرف شما درست باشه ولی هیچی مشخص نیست شاید بگن برای سالهای مختلف فرقی نداره و  هر سالی که امتحان سال چهارم داده باشه معدلش تاثیر میذاره. البته بازم میگم هنوز چون هیچی نگفتن مشخص نیست.

----------


## mo.n

بد بخت شدیم رفت

----------


## eli94

الان دیگه با این شرایط حتما دیپلم2 از گروه انسانیو میگیرم...چون فقط 6% فوقش 10% پیش اضافه شه بهش..دیپلم ریاضی گرفتن باشرایطی که درست کردن ضرره....

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

پس با این حساب تکلیف اونایی که شهریور ماه میخوان امتحان پیش رو بدن چی میشه؟ چون بعضی از بچه ها غیر حضوری میخونن. یا اگه مثلا یه دانش آموزی تو یه درسی افتاد و مجبور شد شهریور ماه بده تکلیفش چی میشه؟ باید بمونه سال بعد کنکور بده بره دانشگاه؟ یا تکلیف اونایی که قبلا یه رشته دیگه خوندن و الان میخوان از یه رشته دیگه کنکور بدن چی میشه؟ چرا حساب شده کاری رو انجام نمیدن اینا؟

----------


## ali_s9412

> ولی هنوز مشخص نکردن که چطوریه. ببینید کسایی که از سال 86 تا 91 امتحان نهایی میدادن اصلا نمیدونستن که اگه برای سالهای بعدی بخوان کنکور بدن معدل براشون تاثیر میذاره. آیا مسولین گفتن چون اونا نمیدونستن درنتیجه معدل رو براشون تاثیر نمیدیم؟ نه نگفتن. امیدوارم حرف شما درست باشه ولی هیچی مشخص نیست شاید بگن برای سالهای مختلف فرقی نداره و  هر سالی که امتحان سال چهارم داده باشه معدلش تاثیر میذاره. البته بازم میگم هنوز چون هیچی نگفتن مشخص نیست.


*بحث من روی خبر دادن یا ندادن نیست*
*گفتم که واسه پیش تا خرداد 91 فقط نیمسال دوم بود تازه با مستمر هم جمع میشد ولی از خرداد 92 کل کتاب شد و بیست نمره.قضیه سال سوم هم که دیگه جداس ، از 84 تا الان شیوه برگزاری و نمراتش هیچ فرقی نکرده*

----------


## behrouz

http://www.drnajafi.ir/>این سایت دکتر نجفیه سرپرست وزارت برین اعتراض کنین...

----------


## mohamadj07

بچه ها خبر جدید رو پیشاپیش بهتون اعلام کنم بعدا شوکه نشید...

نمرات نهایی دروس پنجم ابتدایی و سوم راهنمایی طبق فرمول های پیچیده ای ک دارن تبدیل به دروس دبیرستان، و نمره ی انها مستقیما در کنکور اعمال خواهد شد...بنابراین تاثیر ۲۵ درصد سوابق تحصیلی طبیعتا افزایش پیدا می‌کند.

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

> بچه ها خبر جدید رو پیشاپیش بهتون اعلام کنم بعدا شوکه نشید...
> 
> نمرات نهایی دروس پنجم ابتدایی و سوم راهنمایی طبق فرمول های پیچیده ای ک دارن تبدیل به دروس دبیرستان، و نمره ی انها مستقیما در کنکور اعمال خواهد شد...بنابراین تاثیر ۲۵ درصد سوابق تحصیلی طبیعتا افزایش پیدا می‌کند.



خخخخخخخخخخخخخ، اصلا از اینا بعید نیس. شاید فردا بگن کارت سلامت هم تو کنکور تاثیر داره  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Blue.sky

> الان دیگه با این شرایط حتما دیپلم2 از گروه انسانیو میگیرم...چون فقط 6% فوقش 10% پیش اضافه شه بهش..دیپلم ریاضی گرفتن باشرایطی که درست کردن ضرره....


اخه مشکل اینه که ما برا گرفتن دیپلم دوم اون همه شک و تردید داریم که از کجا معلوم مثلا دو تا سوال اشتباه نوشتیم گرفتیم مثلا 17 (که کاملااااا ممکنه) یا مثلا از درس های کنکور خیلی عقب میمونیم چون بالاخره وقت صرف کردن میخواد + استرس . 
حالا بیاییم این مشکلات رو دو برابر کنیم ؟ چون با این حساب برا مدرک دیپلم و پیش حداقلش باید 2 ماه وقت صرف کنیم (حتی مثلا بخواییم تو تعدادی از دروس فقط نمره قبولی بگیریم)  که بازم کمه 2 ماه .

----------


## mohamadj07

طبق امار و نتایجی که بدست اومد گروه خونی هم توی کنکور تاثیر مستقیم داره...
بر این اساس اونایی ک خونشون رنگی تره باید برن دانشگاه های بهتر بشینن...باقی با استعداد ها برن  سربازی (آقایان) و ظرف شستن (خانم ها)

----------


## keyvan1

> *بحث من روی خبر دادن یا ندادن نیست*
> *گفتم که واسه پیش تا خرداد 91 فقط نیمسال دوم بود تازه با مستمر هم جمع میشد ولی از خرداد 92 کل کتاب شد و بیست نمره.قضیه سال سوم هم که دیگه جداس ، از 84 تا الان شیوه برگزاری و نمراتش هیچ فرقی نکرده*


امیدوارم که اینطوری باشه و عدالت رعایت بشه. ولی ببینید الان به فرض کسی که سال قبل امتحان نهایی داده و میدونسته این نمرات هم براش تو کنکور تاثیر میذارن. اگه مشکلی واسه اون بنده خدا به وجود بیاد یا اصلا آقا خودش تنبلی کنه و نخونه باید چطوری و در چه زمانی این تنبلی رو جبران کنه؟ آیا راهی هست ؟ کنکور لاقل بهتره چون آدم درسته ی سال عقب میفته ولی حداقل میتونه آینده بهتری رو برای خودش تضمین کنه. در کل بگم همونطور شما هم گفتین تاثیر مستقیم معدل واقعا ظلمه چون هیچ راه جبرانی نداره.

----------


## mohamadj07

*نظارت بر امتحانات مدارس خارج از کشور به چه صورت است؟*
 متاسفانه نظارت بر امتحانات اینگونه مدارس  امسال به دلیل محدودیت اعتبار کمرنگ شده است اما به گفته آقای فانی باید یک  ناظر امتحان به مدارس بفرستیم تا این ناظر ها ضمن نظارت، گزارش هایی از  نظام آموزشی آن کشور برای ما می آورند. همچنین در حال اعزام افرادی به کشور چین هستیم تا نحوه حذف کنکور را بررسی کنند.

اول میخواستن تا 90 حذق کنن...بعد 92 جلسه گذاشتن ک نمیتونیم...تاثیر معدل بدیم...بعد میگن پیش رو هم تاثیر بدیم...بعد دیدن چیز دیگه ای ندارن تاثیر بدن!!!! بفرستیم چین ببینیم اونا چیزی دارن بدن ما تاثیر بدیم؟؟؟؟

----------


## aliireza

*بر باعث و بانیش لعنت*

----------


## eli94

> اخه مشکل اینه که ما برا گرفتن دیپلم دوم اون همه شک و تردید داریم که از کجا معلوم مثلا دو تا سوال اشتباه نوشتیم گرفتیم مثلا 17 (که کاملااااا ممکنه) یا مثلا از درس های کنکور خیلی عقب میمونیم چون بالاخره وقت صرف کردن میخواد + استرس . 
> حالا بیاییم این مشکلات رو دو برابر کنیم ؟ چون با این حساب برا مدرک دیپلم و پیش حداقلش باید 2 ماه وقت صرف کنیم (حتی مثلا بخواییم تو تعدادی از دروس فقط نمره قبولی بگیریم)  که بازم کمه 2 ماه .


اصلا اینجوری که فک میکنید نیست نباید ترسید..من کتابای انسانیو دیدم ریاضیش خ آسونتر از ریاضیه ماست تابع .معادله درجه2.انالیز.همین....زبان فارسیش که مثلا تخصصیه فقط 4.5تادرس تشریحی داره دستورش عین ماست...عربیشم که تخصصیه 4درس بیشترازماداره ..شما لازم نیست همه رو بالا بگیری فقط4درسش تو کنکور تاثیر دارهووودرثانی دیگه فرصت گرفتن مدرک پیش مجدد برا ما نیست..4درس نهایی بوده نهایتا 10% بش بدن با دیپلم انسانی میشه میانگین 16% ...دیپلم ریاضی یا تجربی شاید آسونتر از انسانی باشه ولی 18%کجاو6%کجا

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *بر باعث و بانیش لعنت*


بشمار :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Blue.sky

[QUOTE=eli94;291299]اصلا اینجوری که فک میکنید نیست نباید ترسید..من کتابای انسانیو دیدم ریاضیش خ آسونتر از ریاضیه ماست تابع .معادله درجه2.انالیز.همین....زبان فارسیش که مثلا تخصصیه فقط 4.5تادرس تشریحی داره دستورش عین ماست...عربیشم که تخصصیه 4درس بیشترازماداره ..شما لازم نیست همه رو بالا بگیری فقط4درسش تو کنکور تاثیر دارهووودرثانی دیگه فرصت گرفتن مدرک پیش مجدد برا ما نیست..4درس نهایی بوده نهایتا 10% بش بدن با دیپلم انسانی میشه میانگین 16% ...دیپلم ریاضی یا تجربی شاید آسونتر از انسانی باشه ولی 18%کجاو6%کجا


*دو مدرک تو 8 ماه !  بخدا فقط گفتنش راحته*

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

دوستان تا اونجایی که من میدونم، اگه شما دیپلم تجربی داشته باشین و بخواین از رشته تجربی کنکور بدین، دیپلم یه رشته دیگه مث انسانی براتون تاثیر نداره.

----------


## ostadzein

اوووووووخخخخخخخخخخخ اوخ
بدبخت و بیچاره و فلک زده و ......
شدیم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

 :13:  :15:  :7:  :28:

----------


## eli94

[QUOTE=blue;291302]


> اصلا اینجوری که فک میکنید نیست نباید ترسید..من کتابای انسانیو دیدم ریاضیش خ آسونتر از ریاضیه ماست تابع .معادله درجه2.انالیز.همین....زبان فارسیش که مثلا تخصصیه فقط 4.5تادرس تشریحی داره دستورش عین ماست...عربیشم که تخصصیه 4درس بیشترازماداره ..شما لازم نیست همه رو بالا بگیری فقط4درسش تو کنکور تاثیر دارهووودرثانی دیگه فرصت گرفتن مدرک پیش مجدد برا ما نیست..4درس نهایی بوده نهایتا 10% بش بدن با دیپلم انسانی میشه میانگین 16% ...دیپلم ریاضی یا تجربی شاید آسونتر از انسانی باشه ولی 18%کجاو6%کجا
> 
> 
> *دو مدرک تو 8 ماه !  بخدا فقط گفتنش راحته*


ای بابا 2 مدرک از کجا اومد؟دارم میگم 1دونه..فقط سوم

----------


## Blue.sky

> دوستان تا اونجایی که من میدونم، اگه شما دیپلم تجربی داشته باشین و بخواین از رشته تجربی کنکور بدین، دیپلم یه رشته دیگه مث انسانی براتون تاثیر نداره.


*داره ولی کمتر!*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

[QUOTE=eli94;291307]


> ای بابا 2 مدرک از کجا اومد؟دارم میگم 1دونه..فقط سوم


*بخوان پیش رو هم تاثیر بدن چی کار کنیم ؟ بگیم برا ما تاثیر نداشته باشه ؟
*

----------


## eli94

> دوستان تا اونجایی که من میدونم، اگه شما دیپلم تجربی داشته باشین و بخواین از رشته تجربی کنکور بدین، دیپلم یه رشته دیگه مث انسانی براتون تاثیر نداره.


تاثیرش 6% دیپلم انسانی...دین و زندگی...زبان...زبان فارسی...عربی

----------


## لیلا

ای بابا چرا اینجور میکنن ...بس حق و عدالت چی میشه.....تقصیر خودمونه هیچی نمیگیم

----------


## eli94

[QUOTE=blue;291308]*داره ولی کمتر!*

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *بخوان پیش رو هم تاثیر بدن چی کار کنیم ؟ بگیم برا ما تاثیر نداشته باشه ؟
> *


منکه گفتم با پیش نمیتونیم کاری کنیم پستو خوب بخون..پرفسور سمیعیم نمیتونه 2تا دیپلم تو8ماه بگیره...مگه چنتا درس پیش نهایی بوده؟4تا..فوقش 10%زیاد کنن ..به اون 10% کاری نداسته باش ..سال سومت 25%..تموم شدو رفت..دیگه توضیح نمیدما

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

> تاثیرش 6% دیپلم انسانی...دین و زندگی...زبان...زبان فارسی...عربی



ولی این به شرطیه که شما مثلا رشته تون انسانی باشه و بخواین از رشته تجربی کنکور بدین. ولی اگه مدرک دیپلم نجربی رو داشته باشین

 و بخواین کنکور تجربی هم بدین، دیگه دیپلم دوم به دردتون نمیخوره. چون نمرات دیپلم تجربی رو براتون لحاظ میکنن نه انسانی. دیپلم دوم

 درصورتی به کارمون میاد که دوباره بتونیم از رشته خودمون (مثلا تجربی) امتحان بدیم و نمرات جدید رو تو کنکور برامون لحاظ کنن

----------


## nitah

با سلام و احترام خدمت شما
آقای دکتر بدون حاشیه میخوام اصل حرف خودم و اکثرا دانش آموزان این کشور رو به شما بگم امیدوارم که شما فکری به حال ما بکنید واقعا نمیدونیم حرف دلمون رو به کی بگیم؟؟ همه میگن اعتراض بکنید یا نه هیچکس به شما گوش نمیده و کاری براتون انجام نمیده ...
به نظر شما واقعا در برگزاری امتحانات نهایی عدالت کاملا برقراره؟؟؟ واقعا هیچ تقلبی تو این امتحانا صورت نمیگیره؟؟ شما تضمین میکنید که امتحانا در سلامت کامل برگزار میشه و سطح آموزشی در همه جای کشور برابره؟؟ نمیدونم میتونید درک کنید وقتی دانش آموزی یک سوال ساده ریاضی کنکور!! رو بده معلمش حل کنه و بلد نباشه معلم؟؟ یا معلم زیستش جواب رو غلط بده ؟؟یا معلم فیزیکش از هر 5جلسه 3تاش رو نیاد و آخرش بگه خودتون مباحث باقی مونده رو از رو کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونید؟؟. ....
تاثیر 25% معدل نهایی کم بود اومد شد تاثیر مستقیم و کلی حق افراد ضایع شد بماند حالا تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی هم میخواد اضافه بشه خدایی نهایت ظلمه ...
تا حالا به گوشتون رسیده که ی معلم سر جلسه امتحان نهایی جواب سوالارو یک به یک رو تابلو وایت برد نوشته و بچه ها کپی کردن ؟/؟
یا دسته برگ دانش آموزای نمونه دولتی جدا تصحیح میشه و چون اونا مثلا بچه زرنگا و امیدای شهر هستن بهشون کیلو کیلو نمره بدن ؟؟ طرف خودش میاد میگه از رو پاسخنامه دینی تصحیح کردم بزور با ارفاق میشدم 17 بعد دینی بشه 20؟؟؟؟ 
واقعا برای این قانون هایی که واسه کنکور در نظر میگیرید شرایط همه دانش آموزای کشور رو بررسی می کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واقعا دانش آموزی که در مدارس فرزانگان یا صنعتی شریف تهران درس میخونه با کسی که در یک مدرسه عادی و یک شهر دورافتاده و محروم درس میخونه برابرند؟؟
فقط کنکور میتونست تقریبا شرایط یکسان واسه سنجش برقرار کنه که دارید از بین می بریدش...
تا چندسال دیگه فکر نکنم تو رتبه های برتر بشه ی دانش آموز با استعداد از منطقه محروم پیدا کرد...
عملا انگیزه دانش آموزی که بهردلیلی تو امتحانا نتیجه خوبی بدست نیورده (همیشه تنبلی نیست خیلی مشکلات روحی روانی یا فیزیکی میتونه دخیل باشه) برای تلاش در کنکور از بین میره
خواهش میکنم یسر به انجمن های کنکور بزنید ببینید چقدر دانش آموز افسرده و ناراحت بخاطر نمرات بد نهایی وجود داره که هیچ امیدی به کنکورشون ندارن... یا کسایی که قید تحصیل تو ایران رو میزنن و میخوان کنکورهای خارج کشور مثل ترکیه رو شرکت کنن...
واقعا گاهی فکر میکنم خدا از یاد هممون رفته .. اگر دانش آموز با استعدادی بخاطر این شرایط آیندش کلا عوض بشه و به جای خوبی نرسه واقعا مسئولیتش با کیه ؟؟؟
امیدوارم فقط چند دقیقه به حرفام فکر کنید بخاطر خدا....

بنظرتون این متن خوبه واسه اعتراض در سایت دکتر نجفی؟؟؟

----------


## eli94

> ولی این به شرطیه که شما مثلا رشته تون انسانی باشه و بخواین از رشته تجربی کنکور بدین. ولی اگه مدرک دیپلم نجربی رو داشته باشین
> 
>  و بخواین کنکور تجربی هم بدین، دیگه دیپلم دوم به دردتون نمیخوره. چون نمرات دیپلم تجربی رو براتون لحاظ میکنن نه انسانی. دیپلم دوم
> 
>  درصورتی به کارمون میاد که دوباره بتونیم از رشته خودمون (مثلا تجربی) امتحان بدیم و نمرات جدید رو تو کنکور برامون لحاظ کنن


نه عزیز اینجور نیست دیگه سایت سنجشو کلافه کردم انقدر این سوالو پرسیدم..آموزش و پرورشم گفت میشه

----------


## Blue.sky

[QUOTE=eli94;291315]


> *داره ولی کمتر!*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> منکه گفتم با پیش نمیتونیم کاری کنیم پستو خوب بخون..پرفسور سمیعیم نمیتونه 2تا دیپلم تو8ماه بگیره...مگه چنتا درس پیش نهایی بوده؟4تا..فوقش 10%زیاد کنن ..به اون 10% کاری نداسته باش ..سال سومت 25%..تموم شدو رفت..دیگه توضیح نمیدما


توضیح نخواستیم شما درهم و برهم حرف میزنی معلوم نیس درباره کدوم مدرک میگی.

----------


## niloojoon

> با سلام و احترام خدمت شما
> آقای دکتر بدون حاشیه میخوام اصل حرف خودم و اکثرا دانش آموزان این کشور رو به شما بگم امیدوارم که شما فکری به حال ما بکنید واقعا نمیدونیم حرف دلمون رو به کی بگیم؟؟ همه میگن اعتراض بکنید یا نه هیچکس به شما گوش نمیده و کاری براتون انجام نمیده ...
> به نظر شما واقعا در برگزاری امتحانات نهایی عدالت کاملا برقراره؟؟؟ واقعا هیچ تقلبی تو این امتحانا صورت نمیگیره؟؟ شما تضمین میکنید که امتحانا در سلامت کامل برگزار میشه و سطح آموزشی در همه جای کشور برابره؟؟ نمیدونم میتونید درک کنید وقتی دانش آموزی یک سوال ساده ریاضی کنکور!! رو بده معلمش حل کنه و بلد نباشه معلم؟؟ یا معلم زیستش جواب رو غلط بده ؟؟یا معلم فیزیکش از هر 5جلسه 3تاش رو نیاد و آخرش بگه خودتون مباحث باقی مونده رو از رو کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونید؟؟. ....
> تاثیر 25% معدل نهایی کم بود اومد شد تاثیر مستقیم و کلی حق افراد ضایع شد بماند حالا تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی هم میخواد اضافه بشه خدایی نهایت ظلمه ...
> تا حالا به گوشتون رسیده که ی معلم سر جلسه امتحان نهایی جواب سوالارو یک به یک رو تابلو وایت برد نوشته و بچه ها کپی کردن ؟/؟
> یا دسته برگ دانش آموزای نمونه دولتی جدا تصحیح میشه و چون اونا مثلا بچه زرنگا و امیدای شهر هستن بهشون کیلو کیلو نمره بدن ؟؟ طرف خودش میاد میگه از رو پاسخنامه دینی تصحیح کردم بزور با ارفاق میشدم 17 بعد دینی بشه 20؟؟؟؟ 
> واقعا برای این قانون هایی که واسه کنکور در نظر میگیرید شرایط همه دانش آموزای کشور رو بررسی می کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واقعا دانش آموزی که در مدارس فرزانگان یا صنعتی شریف تهران درس میخونه با کسی که در یک مدرسه عادی و یک شهر دورافتاده و محروم درس میخونه برابرند؟؟
> فقط کنکور میتونست تقریبا شرایط یکسان واسه سنجش برقرار کنه که دارید از بین می بریدش...
> تا چندسال دیگه فکر نکنم تو رتبه های برتر بشه ی دانش آموز با استعداد از منطقه محروم پیدا کرد...
> ...


خوبه فقط یه کنج هم بنویس به همه فرصت جبران بدن .به همه:yahoo (2):

----------


## Mohammad. N

به سایتی که دوستمون گفت هم پیام بزنید شاید افاقه کرد سایت دکتر نجفی رو میگم...

----------


## nitah

> خوبه فقط یه کنج هم بنویس به همه فرصت جبران بدن .به همه:yahoo (2):


اصلا فرصت جبران برای دانش آموزا باقی مونده ؟؟؟ حداقل واسه هرطرح باید قبلش اطلاع رسانی کرد تکلیف دانش آموزی که پشت کنکور 93 مونده چیه که الان یهو بهش میگن نمرات پیش هم واست تاثیر میدن کلا اشتباه کردی موندی بخاطر هدفت پشت کنکور !!!
یعنی شما انتظار دارید 100% دانش آموزانی که هرسال کنکور میدن برن دانشگاه و هیچ کس واسه سال دیگه نمونه؟؟ اصلا این منطقی هست ؟؟!

اینو بعد از مسئولش کیه اضافه کردم

----------


## mahsa92

بچه ها
نتم قطع ميكنم گم و گور ميشم!
از خواشي ك دور باشي تلاشت بيشتره
ديگه خيلي كمتر منو اينجا ميبينين
ما كه رفتيم خدافس همگي

----------


## idealist

[QUOTE=eli94;291315]


> *داره ولی کمتر!*
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> منکه گفتم با پیش نمیتونیم کاری کنیم پستو خوب بخون..پرفسور سمیعیم نمیتونه 2تا دیپلم تو8ماه بگیره...مگه چنتا درس پیش نهایی بوده؟4تا..فوقش 10%زیاد کنن ..به اون 10% کاری نداسته باش ..سال سومت 25%..تموم شدو رفت..دیگه توضیح نمیدما


*دوست عزیز با این شرایط باید پیش مجدد هم حتما بگیری ، چرا که اگه نگیری سوابق تحصیلی شما ناقصه. الان هر کی بخاد دیپلم دوم بگیره حتما باید پیش هم مجدد بگیره ، الزامیه !*

----------


## behrouz

آقا ما رفتیم فعل خدافظ

----------


## na3r!n

*فقط میتونم بگم خدا حقه فارغ التحصیلایی که واسه گرفتن ده میرفتن سر جلسه رو ازتون بگیره بیچاره میشید!!*
حق مارو بخورید ببینید چی میشه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## ammir

بچه ها من سال 89-90 پیش بودم 
یادم نیست چه امتحانایی نهایی بود از کجا بفهمم ؟

----------


## na3r!n

> بچه ها من سال 89-90 پیش بودم 
> یادم نیست چه امتحانایی نهایی بود از کجا بفهمم ؟


تونت سرچ کن

----------


## Blue.sky

> بچه ها من سال 89-90 پیش بودم 
> یادم نیست چه امتحانایی نهایی بود از کجا بفهمم ؟


فرقی نکرده همون 4 تا درسی که الان نهایی هستن
زیست
فیزیک
دین و زندگی
ادبیات

----------


## sara1375

> فرقی نکرده همون 4 تا درسی که الان نهایی هستن


فک کنم فرق کرده ها
متغیره تو سالهای مختلف

----------


## ammir

دینی بوده 
زبان فارسی 
زیست 
فیزیک 
نمره هام جالب نبودن 
اخه منی که خبر نداشتم اون سال به چه حقی می خوان تاثیر بدن

----------


## nitah

بچه ها این متن نهایی دیگه هرکی چیزی بذهنش میرسه بگه اضافه کنم وگرنه بفرستمش ؟؟


با سلام و احترام خدمت شما

آقای دکتر بدون حاشیه میخوام اصل حرف خودم و اکثرا دانش آموزان این کشور رو به شما بگم امیدوارم که شما فکری به حال ما بکنید واقعا نمیدونیم حرف دلمون رو به کی بگیم؟؟ همه میگن اعتراض بکنید یا نه هیچکس به شما گوش نمیده و کاری براتون انجام نمیده چون مهم نیستید ...
به نظر شما واقعا در برگزاری امتحانات نهایی عدالت کاملا برقراره؟؟؟ واقعا هیچ تقلبی تو این امتحانا صورت نمیگیره؟؟ شما تضمین میکنید که امتحانا در سلامت کامل برگزار میشه و سطح آموزشی در همه جای کشور برابره؟؟ نمیدونم میتونید درک کنید وقتی دانش آموزی یک سوال ساده ریاضی کنکور!! رو بده معلمش حل کنه و بلد نباشه معلم؟؟ یا معلم زیستش جواب رو غلط بده ؟؟یا معلم فیزیکش از هر 5جلسه 3تاش رو نیاد و آخرش بگه خودتون مباحث باقی مونده رو از رو کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونید؟؟. ....
تاثیر 25% معدل نهایی کم بود اومد شد تاثیر مستقیم و کلی حق افراد ضایع شد بماند حالا تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی هم میخواد اضافه بشه خدایی نهایت ظلمه ...
تا حالا به گوشتون رسیده که ی معلم سر جلسه امتحان نهایی جواب سوالارو یک به یک رو تابلو وایت برد نوشته و بچه ها کپی کردن ؟/؟
یا دسته برگ دانش آموزای نمونه دولتی جدا تصحیح میشه و چون اونا مثلا بچه زرنگا و امیدای شهر هستن بهشون کیلو کیلو نمره بدن ؟؟ طرف خودش میاد میگه از رو پاسخنامه دینی تصحیح کردم بزور با ارفاق میشدم 17 بعد دینی بشه 20؟؟؟؟ 
واقعا برای این قانون هایی که واسه کنکور در نظر میگیرید شرایط همه دانش آموزای کشور رو بررسی می کنید؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ واقعا دانش آموزی که در مدارس فرزانگان یا صنعتی شریف تهران درس میخونه با کسی که در یک مدرسه عادی و یک شهر دورافتاده و محروم درس میخونه برابرند؟؟
فقط کنکور میتونست تقریبا شرایط یکسان واسه سنجش برقرار کنه که دارید از بین می بریدش...
تا چندسال دیگه فکر نکنم تو رتبه های برتر بشه ی دانش آموز با استعداد از منطقه محروم پیدا کرد...
عملا انگیزه دانش آموزی که بهردلیلی تو امتحانا نتیجه خوبی بدست نیورده (همیشه تنبلی نیست خیلی مشکلات روحی روانی یا فیزیکی میتونه دخیل باشه) برای تلاش در کنکور از بین میره
خواهش میکنم یسر به انجمن های کنکور بزنید ببینید چقدر دانش آموز افسرده و ناراحت بخاطر نمرات بد نهایی وجود داره که هیچ امیدی به کنکورشون ندارن... یا کسایی که قید تحصیل تو ایران رو میزنن و میخوان کنکورهای خارج کشور مثل ترکیه رو شرکت کنن...
واقعا گاهی فکر میکنم خدا از یاد هممون رفته .. اگر دانش آموز با استعدادی بخاطر این شرایط آیندش کلا عوض بشه و به جای خوبی نرسه واقعا مسئولیتش با کیه ؟؟؟ واقعا جواب دانش آموزی که بخاطر این شرایط نتونست به حقش برسه و فقط گفت واگذارشون میکنم به خدا رو کی میده ؟؟؟
اصلا فرصت جبران برای دانش آموزا باقی مونده ؟؟؟ حداقل واسه هرطرح باید قبلش اطلاع رسانی کرد تکلیف دانش آموزی که پشت کنکور 93 مونده چیه که الان یهو بهش میگن نمرات پیش هم واست تاثیر میدن کلا اشتباه کردی موندی بخاطر هدفت پشت کنکور !!! این رقابت عادلانه ایه که دانش آموز پیش امسال میدونه باید به امتحانات پیش هم اهمیت زیادی بده درحالیکه سال قبلیا نمیدونستن چون معلم ها میگفتن مهم نیست و تستی کار کنید فقط ... ؟؟؟
یعنی شما انتظار دارید 100% دانش آموزانی که هرسال کنکور میدن برن دانشگاه و هیچ کس واسه سال دیگه نمونه؟؟ اصلا این منطقی هست ؟؟!
این همه دانش آموز واسه تاثیر مستقیم نمرات اعتراض کرد با اینکار که نمرات پیش هم به سوابق اضافه شد عملا ثابت کردید که حرف و اعتراضات شما واسه ما هیچ اهمیت و ارزشی نداره و مهم نیست!! 

اگر نظرسنجی واسه این قوانین کنکور میزاشتید خودتون درصد مخالفین و موافقین رو مشاهده میکردید...

امیدوارم فقط چند دقیقه به حرفام فکر کنید بخاطر خدا....

----------


## na3r!n

> بچه ها این متن نهایی دیگه هرکی چیزی بذهنش میرسه بگه اضافه کنم وگرنه بفرستمش ؟؟
> 
> 
> با سلام و احترام خدمت شما
> 
> آقای دکتر بدون حاشیه میخوام اصل حرف خودم و اکثرا دانش آموزان این کشور رو به شما بگم امیدوارم که شما فکری به حال ما بکنید واقعا نمیدونیم حرف دلمون رو به کی بگیم؟؟ همه میگن اعتراض بکنید یا نه هیچکس به شما گوش نمیده و کاری براتون انجام نمیده چون مهم نیستید ...
> به نظر شما واقعا در برگزاری امتحانات نهایی عدالت کاملا برقراره؟؟؟ واقعا هیچ تقلبی تو این امتحانا صورت نمیگیره؟؟ شما تضمین میکنید که امتحانا در سلامت کامل برگزار میشه و سطح آموزشی در همه جای کشور برابره؟؟ نمیدونم میتونید درک کنید وقتی دانش آموزی یک سوال ساده ریاضی کنکور!! رو بده معلمش حل کنه و بلد نباشه معلم؟؟ یا معلم زیستش جواب رو غلط بده ؟؟یا معلم فیزیکش از هر 5جلسه 3تاش رو نیاد و آخرش بگه خودتون مباحث باقی مونده رو از رو کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونید؟؟. ....
> تاثیر 25% معدل نهایی کم بود اومد شد تاثیر مستقیم و کلی حق افراد ضایع شد بماند حالا تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی هم میخواد اضافه بشه خدایی نهایت ظلمه ...
> تا حالا به گوشتون رسیده که ی معلم سر جلسه امتحان نهایی جواب سوالارو یک به یک رو تابلو وایت برد نوشته و بچه ها کپی کردن ؟/؟
> ...


کی به این توجه حتی وقته خوندنشم به خودشون نمیدن
اولش یه کم جون بچه هاشونو قسم بده شاید یه کم رحم تو دلشون باشه :Yahoo (106):  :Yahoo (106):

----------


## Blue.sky

> بچه ها این متن نهایی دیگه هرکی چیزی بذهنش میرسه بگه اضافه کنم وگرنه بفرستمش ؟؟
> 
> 
> با سلام و احترام خدمت شما
> 
> آقای دکتر بدون حاشیه میخوام اصل حرف خودم و اکثرا دانش آموزان این کشور رو به شما بگم امیدوارم که شما فکری به حال ما بکنید واقعا نمیدونیم حرف دلمون رو به کی بگیم؟؟ همه میگن اعتراض بکنید یا نه هیچکس به شما گوش نمیده و کاری براتون انجام نمیده چون مهم نیستید ...
> به نظر شما واقعا در برگزاری امتحانات نهایی عدالت کاملا برقراره؟؟؟ واقعا هیچ تقلبی تو این امتحانا صورت نمیگیره؟؟ شما تضمین میکنید که امتحانا در سلامت کامل برگزار میشه و سطح آموزشی در همه جای کشور برابره؟؟ نمیدونم میتونید درک کنید وقتی دانش آموزی یک سوال ساده ریاضی کنکور!! رو بده معلمش حل کنه و بلد نباشه معلم؟؟ یا معلم زیستش جواب رو غلط بده ؟؟یا معلم فیزیکش از هر 5جلسه 3تاش رو نیاد و آخرش بگه خودتون مباحث باقی مونده رو از رو کتاب کمک آموزشی بخونید؟؟. ....
> تاثیر 25% معدل نهایی کم بود اومد شد تاثیر مستقیم و کلی حق افراد ضایع شد بماند حالا تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی هم میخواد اضافه بشه خدایی نهایت ظلمه ...
> تا حالا به گوشتون رسیده که ی معلم سر جلسه امتحان نهایی جواب سوالارو یک به یک رو تابلو وایت برد نوشته و بچه ها کپی کردن ؟/؟
> ...


ممنون .
فک کنم اگه اونجا رو اصلاح کنین بهتر هست

----------


## لیلا

اما بازم توکل به خدا ما تلاشمون رو میکنیم خدا هم کمکمون میکنه انشاالله

----------


## aliireza

دیگه کار از نامه گذشته.
اینا که نگاه هم نمیکنن حداقل یکم فحش بنویس دلت خنک شه

----------


## nitah

> ممنون .
> فک کنم اگه اونجا رو اصلاح کنین بهتر هست


چی بنویسم ؟؟

نسرین جان جون بچه و اینا قسم دادن اصلا درست و در شان ما نیست مطمئن باش میخونن ی حسی بهم میگه!!!!

----------


## na3r!n

> اما بازم توکل به خدا ما تلاشمون رو میکنیم خدا هم کمکمون میکنه انشاالله


دفعه قبلم همینارو گفتین
چه کمکی 
اینا فقط میخوان پول بدی بری دانشگاه

----------


## mohamadj07

nitah نمیخوام نا امیدت کنم...خیلی وقت گذاشتی واسه این متن...ولی اینا اینقدری شعور ندارن ک حتی این پیام ها رو بخونن...تو پیامت رو بفرست...وقتی هم میخونن خودشون رو میزنن به کوچه علی چپ (البته ما میگیم خودشون رو میزنن به ....) که اره برنامه ها همه شون طرح ریزی شدن و امتحانات نهایی هم بدون نقص برگزار میشه و کنکور هم از قرنطیه میاد بیرون و حفاظت ازمون و ...
واقعا اگه این همه حفاظت هست پس چرا دوباره از رتبه های برتر ازمون میگیرن؟!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## nitah

بچه ها نا امید نشید دیدید اعتراض دانشجوهای پزشکی به رشته های پزشکی بین الملل نتیجه داد و از سال دیگه برش میدارن؟؟
شاید اینم نتیجه داد /...

----------


## na3r!n

> چی بنویسم ؟؟
> 
> نسرین جان جون بچه و اینا قسم دادن اصلا درست و در شان ما نیست مطمئن باش میخونن ی حسی بهم میگه!!!!


در شان مام نیس یه سال دیگه بمونیم

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> چی بنویسم ؟؟
> 
> نسرین جان جون بچه و اینا قسم دادن اصلا درست و در شان ما نیست مطمئن باش میخونن ی حسی بهم میگه!!!!


در شان مام نیس یه سال دیگه بمونیم

----------


## aliireza

> اما بازم توکل به خدا ما تلاشمون رو میکنیم خدا هم کمکمون میکنه انشاالله


*خدا تو سراشیبی کمک میکنه تو سربالایی فقط نگاه میکنه :yahoo (1):

pianist-2002*

----------


## Takfir

ساقیه این دکتر توکلی کیه؟ هرکیه جنساش خیلی خوبه!

دکتر جان جنسش خیلی خوب بوده ها! :Yahoo (20):

----------


## mohamadj07

> ساقیه این دکتر توکلی کیه؟ هرکیه جنساش خیلی خوبه!
> 
> دکتر جان جنسش خیلی خوب بوده ها!


دادا هم جنسش بد بوده...هم دزش بالا بوده...
اور دز کرده ناجوووووووووور

----------


## na3r!n

> ساقیه این دکتر توکلی کیه؟ هرکیه جنساش خیلی خوبه!
> 
> دکتر جان جنسش خیلی خوب بوده ها!


 :Yahoo (20):

----------


## لیلا

> دفعه قبلم همینارو گفتین
> چه کمکی 
> اینا فقط میخوان پول بدی بری دانشگاه


عزیزم نا امیدی از شیطانه بعدشم همه چیز دست اون بالاییه ...بقیه فقط وسیله هستن اصلا به معدل فکر نکن بازم درصد بیشترش کنکوره....توکل به خدا کن و مطمین باش خدا هر چیزی رو بخوای اگه صلاحت باشه بهت میده اگه همه هم دست به دست هم بذارن

----------


## na3r!n

> عزیزم نا امیدی از شیطانه بعدشم همه چیز دست اون بالاییه ...بقیه فقط وسیله هستن اصلا به معدل فکر نکن بازم درصد بیشترش کنکوره....توکل به خدا کن و مطمین باش خدا هر چیزی رو بخوای اگه صلاحت باشه بهت میده اگه همه هم دست به دست هم بذارن


قبول به معدل فک نمیکنم
پس با وجود اینهمه سهمیه چیکار کنم

----------


## لیلا

> قبول به معدل فک نمیکنم
> پس با وجود اینهمه سهمیه چیکار کنم


مگه منطقه چنین

----------


## mohamadj07

> مگه منطقه چنین


فک کنم منظورش سهمیه ایثارگری بود :yahoo (1):

----------


## gigabyte2052

ای خدا چکار کنیم

----------


## mohamadj07

> ای خدا چکار کنیم


به امضای خودت تو همین انجمن نگاه کن :yahoo (1):

----------


## Takfir

باو دوستان!!!!! بخدا موقع خوندن این تاپیک کلی میخندیدم!

بیخیال! بهش فکر نکنید! تو امتحانای نهایی پیش هم نمره خوبی میگیریم به امید ایزد پاک!

اینا اون زمونای قدیم دو ماه جبهه رفتن بعد الان تصدی یه وازارت مهم بهشون رسیده!

وزاتی که اینده جوونا تقریبا دست ایناس!

اما جبر رو ما میتونیم بشکنیم!

من قبلا گفتم بازم میگم! هرچقدر تاثیر معدل بره بالا من هم درصدامو بالا میکشم!

اگه موفق نشم هم از خودم راضیم!

مهم اینه خودم از خودم راضی باشم!

تلاش میکنم تا اگه شکست هم خوردم بگم من همه تلاشمو کردم!

اینطوری راحتم!

----------


## gigabyte2052

> باو دوستان!!!!! بخدا موقع خوندن این تاپیک کلی میخندیدم!
> 
> بیخیال! بهش فکر نکنید! تو امتحانای نهایی پیش هم نمره خوبی میگیریم به امید ایزد پاک!
> 
> اینا اون زمونای قدیم دو ماه جبهه رفتن بعد الان تصدی یه وازارت مهم بهشون رسیده!
> 
> وزاتی که اینده جوونا تقریبا دست ایناس!
> 
> اما جبر رو ما میتونیم بشکنیم!
> ...


یعنی هم دیپلم دوم بگیریم هم پیش دوم ؟  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## لیلا

> فک کنم منظورش سهمیه ایثارگری بود :yahoo (1):


والا ما هم نداریم ....بیخیال بشین اصلا فکر کنین که معدل وجود نداره

----------


## mohamadj07

> والا ما هم نداریم ....بیخیال بشین اصلا فکر کنین که معدل وجود نداره


ما هم نداریم....ولی اگه داشتم الان دانشگاه بودم!!!!!!!!!! :Yahoo (76):

----------


## nitah

بچه ها دیگه فرستادمش 

فقط اگه یهو ناپدید شدم و ازم خبری نشد بدونید منو گرفتن حداقل اعتراض حضوری کنید گناه دارم  :Yahoo (20):

----------


## Takfir

> یعنی هم دیپلم دوم بگیریم هم پیش دوم ؟


نه منظور من این بود با کسب نمره های خوب توی پیش هم میشه جلوی سوابق رو گرفت

با کسب درصد های بالا هم همینطور!

شما یه صد تو عمومی ها بزن یکی اختصاصی ها!

ببینم کی میخواد جلوتو بگیره نزاره بری دانشگاه تهران

----------


## Mohammad. N

> یعنی هم دیپلم دوم بگیریم هم پیش دوم ؟




نه بابا کلی درد سر داره، همون وقت معدل بزاری واسه کنکور بهتر میشه 1 ماه دی از دست میدی 1 ماه هم اردیبهشت

----------


## mohamadj07

> بچه ها دیگه فرستادمش 
> 
> فقط اگه یهو ناپدید شدم و ازم خبری نشد بدونید منو گرفتن حداقل اعتراض حضوری کنید گناه دارم


جلو جلو خدا بیامرزدت  :Yahoo (23):

----------


## Blue.sky

فکر میکنم همه با هم باید اعتراض کنیم نه اینکه مثلا خانم *nitah* نامه  بنویسه ما هم تو ویرایش کمکش کنیم بعد ایشون بفرستن بقیه هم منتظر بمونن خب میدونیم دیگه یه دست صدا نداره اینطور بی اراده باشیم هر چی بیاد سرمون حقمونه .

----------


## لیلا

> فکر میکنم همه با هم باید اعتراض کنیم نه اینکه مثلا خانم *nitah* نامه  بنویسه ما هم تو ویرایش کمکش کنیم بعد ایشون بفرستن بقیه هم منتظر بمونن خب میدونیم دیگه یه دست صدا نداره اینطور بی اراده باشیم هر چی بیاد سرمون حقمونه .


  اره به نظر منم باید دسته جمعی یه کاری کنیم

----------


## Takfir

> اره به نظر منم باید دسته جمعی یه کاری کنیم


این متن تندی بود که من نوشتم و ارسالیدم!

بسم الله الرحمن الرحیم!


در راستای عملکرد مثبت در سال قتصاد و فرهنگ با _عزم ملی و مدیریت جهادی_ بنده به شخصه مهم ترین وظیفه شمارو بالا بردن سطح فرهنگ و دانش در این مملکت ارزیابی میکنم!

اما تا زمانی که زیر شاخه های مربوط به این عمل فراهم نشه به هیچ وجه نمیتونیم شاهد رشد و توسعه ای باشیم!

نکته اول در مورد امتحانات نهایی هستش! تا زمانی که استاندارد امتحانات  نهایی عالی نباشه! به هیچ وجه نمیتونه گزینه مناسبی برای معیار کنکور باشه!

بنده به شخصه شاهد افزایش نمرات نهایی بوده ام!

مبحث دوم راجع به سهمیه ایثارگری هستش!

در همه کشور ها قدر دانی از ایثار گران به نحوی انجام میشه!
اما!

در کشور ما دیگه شورش در اومده! :Yahoo (1): 

توی اداره جات! توی کنکور! توی *** توی ***! همه چیز ایثار گران!

مطمئن باشید به عنوان یک جوان ایرانی به قدرتی میرسم که سهمیه رو از کنکور ریشه کن کنم!

البته شما هم فردی هستید دست نشانده که وظیفه ضبط صوت رو دارید!

اما سعی کنید وظیفه خودتون رو به ای نحو کان به نحو احسنت انجام بدید!

و به گوش بالایی ها برسونید!

و من الله توفیق!

مطمئن باش هزاران متن مثل این رفته! ولی کارساز نیست!

اونا کار خودشونو میکنن!

----------


## aliireza

تنها راهش اعتراض حضوریه
100 نفر جمع شیم بریم در سنجش میگرخن
همون کاری که امسال بچه ها کردن به رتبه های زیر 5000 ارفاق کردن

----------


## Takfir

> تنها راهش اعتراض حضوریه
> 100 نفر جمع شیم بریم در سنجش میگرخن
> همون کاری که امسال بچه ها کردن به رتبه های زیر 5000 ارفاق کردن


کهریزکو دوست داری؟

----------


## Blue.sky

> بچه ها دیگه فرستادمش 
> 
> فقط اگه یهو ناپدید شدم و ازم خبری نشد بدونید منو گرفتن حداقل اعتراض حضوری کنید گناه دارم


***
نگران نباش دوست عزیز تنها نیستی من دو هفته میشه که نامه ای سه صفحه ای نوشتم  که هم برا سایت رییس جمهور میفرستم هم برا آقای دکتر نجفی . اول نامه هم از مدیر سایتشون خواهش و تمنا میکنم به دست خودشون برسونن.
ایشالا که خدا صدامونو میشنوه و نتیجه میده.

----------


## gigabyte2052

> نه منظور من این بود با کسب نمره های خوب توی پیش هم میشه جلوی سوابق رو گرفت
> 
> با کسب درصد های بالا هم همینطور!
> 
> شما یه صد تو عمومی ها بزن یکی اختصاصی ها!
> 
> ببینم کی میخواد جلوتو بگیره نزاره بری دانشگاه تهران


من دانش اموز پیش نیستم عزیز  :Yahoo (1):

----------


## Mohammad. N

> فکر میکنم همه با هم باید اعتراض کنیم نه اینکه مثلا خانم *nitah* نامه  بنویسه ما هم تو ویرایش کمکش کنیم بعد ایشون بفرستن بقیه هم منتظر بمونن خب میدونیم دیگه یه دست صدا نداره اینطور بی اراده باشیم هر چی بیاد سرمون حقمونه .


من اعتراض کردم، ولی من 1 سال دارم هروز هم به سنجش هم به ایمیل نماینده های مجلس هم به اموزش پرورش اعتراض میکنم اما افاقه نمیکنه هر کدوم پاس میدن به اونیکی
1 مثال میزنم: کنکور 93 امسال وقتی نتایج اومد 2 روز جلو سنجش اعتراض بود سنجش کار خاصی نکرد ولی حداقل اومد سامانه انتخاب رشته رو دوباره باز کرد واسه کسایی که مردود شده بودن
ما هم اعتراض میکنیم بالاخره 1 جواب میدن حداقل فارغ التحصیلا باید از این قانون مستثنی باشن...

----------


## mohamadj07

> تنها راهش اعتراض حضوریه
> 100 نفر جمع شیم بریم در سنجش میگرخن
> همون کاری که امسال بچه ها کردن به رتبه های زیر 5000 ارفاق کردن


بله تنها اعتراضی ک میتونه موثر باشه حضوریه
اونم تازه احتمال داره!!!!

----------


## Mohammad. N

> کهریزکو دوست داری؟


ما دانش اموزیم مجاهد سیاسی نیستیم که بیان ببرنمون... بعدشم ما اعتراض داریم کاری به کسی نداریم که

----------


## aliireza

> کهریزکو دوست داری؟


دیگه با تصمیمات اینا میخوای کتابداری بری چه فرقی داره حداقل با شرافت بمیر :Yahoo (20):

----------


## لیلا

> تنها راهش اعتراض حضوریه
> 100 نفر جمع شیم بریم در سنجش میگرخن
> همون کاری که امسال بچه ها کردن به رتبه های زیر 5000 ارفاق کردن


  اره موافقم ...این که بخوایم بشینیم و هر کدوم یه نامه ایمیل کنیم کاری از بیش نمیره اونا حتی ممکنه زحمت خوندنشم به خودشون ندن

----------


## saeid_NRT

آقا من تا جايي که يادمه دروس امتحاناي نهايي هر سال تغيير ميکرد و اصلا معلوم نبود که مثلا امسال رياضي به صورت نهايي برگزار ميشه يا فيزيک. اينجوري که نميتونن تراز کنن نمره ها رو مثلا ما فيزيکو نهايي داديم و شما رياضيو!
از طرفي نهايي هاي پيش مث سوم انقدر سختگيري نداشت تو مدرسه خودمون برگذار ميشد فک کنم که احتمال تقلبم تو خيلي بالا بود

----------


## Takfir

> ما دانش اموزیم مجاهد سیاسی نیستیم که بیان ببرنمون... بعدشم ما اعتراض داریم کاری به کسی نداریم که


توهین به شما نباشه خودمو میگم!

من ترجیح میدم حقم رو با قدرت خودم بگیرم! به جای اینکه برم در سازمان سنجش دریوزگی!

اونموقعی که من جلو این نامردا سر خم کنمو ازشون خواهش قیامته!

تلاش خودم رو جایگزین منت میکنم

----------


## sara1375

به قول ابی و شادمهر:
دنیایی که تو اون زندونا تعطیلنآدم ها به جرم پرسشنمی میرن نمی میرن
 :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Takfir

> دیگه با تصمیمات اینا میخوای کتابداری بری چه فرقی داره حداقل با شرافت بمیر


اتفاقا کتابداری بازار کارش خوبه ها!

اینا هر تصمیمی بگیرن بگیرن! من به هدفم میرسم!

ممکنه مسیر عوض شه اما هدف یکیه!

اگه نرسم هم سر خم نمیکنم جلو این نامردا با خواهش تمنا حقمو بگیرم!

اینهمه مدیر موفق با دیپلم!!!!

تف تو روشون :Yahoo (21):

----------


## mohamadj07

> توهین به شما نباشه خودمو میگم!
> 
> من ترجیح میدم حقم رو با قدرت خودم بگیرم! به جای اینکه برم در سازمان سنجش دریوزگی!
> 
> اونموقعی که من جلو این نامردا سر خم کنمو ازشون خواهش قیامته!
> 
> تلاش خودم رو جایگزین منت میکنم


نه بابا اینجوری نیس که بچه ها برن اونجا خواهش کنن که آغا تورو خدا تاثیر ندید...اینجوری ک فک کنم اجازه سوار شدن هم به خودشون میدن...

----------


## Blue.sky

دوستان خواهشا توجه کنن :

از ارسال نامه های توهین آمیز جدا خودداری کنیم که هم دردسر داره و هم توجه نمیشه .
ممنون

----------


## Takfir

> نه بابا اینجوری نیس که بچه ها برن اونجا خواهش کنن که آغا تورو خدا تاثیر ندید...اینجوری ک فک کنم اجازه سوار شدن هم به خودشون میدن...


سوار شدن دیگه عزیز من

بزا هرچی میخوان بچه شهید و جانباز ببرن دانشگاه!

همه رتبه های یک تا پنجاه چهار سال دیگه آمریکا تشریف دارن!

مطمئن باش 90% جوونا اگه میتونستن ایران نمیوندن!

تو اگه میتونستی بری میموندی؟

من که نه!

و خواهم رفت!

فقط خدا خدا میکنم روزی رو که پام برسه اونور :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Mohammad. N

> اتفاقا کتابداری بازار کارش خوبه ها!
> 
> اینا هر تصمیمی بگیرن بگیرن! من به هدفم میرسم!
> 
> ممکنه مسیر عوض شه اما هدف یکیه!
> 
> اگه نرسم هم سر خم نمیکنم جلو این نامردا با خواهش تمنا حقمو بگیرم!
> 
> اینهمه مدیر موفق با دیپلم!!!!
> ...


خب معلومه هیچکی جلو اینا سر هم خم نمیکنه ارزش ندارن اینا...
ولی اعتراض ساده هم کسی رو بکشتن نمده بعدشم اینا ببینن داره شلوغ میشه موضوع رسانه ای بشه  بالاخره 1 کاری میکنن...

----------


## mohamadj07

> خب معلومه هیچکی جلو اینا سر هم خم نمیکنه ارزش ندارن اینا...
> ولی اعتراض ساده هم کسی رو بکشتن نمده بعدشم اینا ببینن داره شلوغ میشه موضوع رسانه ای بشه  بالاخرع 1 کاری میکنن...


اره شلوغ بشه و رسانه ای تاثیر داره...

----------


## gigabyte2052

من واقعا داغون شدم دیگه  :Yahoo (1):  با معدل 13 دیپلم  و نمره های  نهایی پیش دانشگاهی  14-15   :Yahoo (1):  دیپلم و پیشم که ارزش نداره گرفتنش فک کنم یا کلی دردسر داره

----------


## Takfir

> خب معلومه هیچکی جلو اینا سر هم خم نمیکنه ارزش ندارن اینا...
> ولی اعتراض ساده هم کسی رو بکشتن نمده بعدشم اینا ببینن داره شلوغ میشه موضوع رسانه ای بشه  بالاخرع 1 کاری میکنن...


من فکر میکنم به جای تلف کردن وقت سر اینجور مسائل بریم درسمونو بخونیم از همه بهتره!

بازم گفتم شما چند درصو بالای 90 بزنی!

حضرت فیلم نمیتونه جلوی رتبه شدن شمارو بگیره!

تلاش کنید و تلاش!

بهای موفقیت زجر کشیدنه! :Yahoo (117): 

در ضمن معدل نهایی بالا هم همچنان معیار قبولی نیست!

یکی بود معدل نهایش بالای 18 بود

پریروز میدیدمش درصداش همه 15 20 % بود!!!

حالا نمیگیم کیه که بهش بر نخوره!

ولی من خودم با همین معدل 15 سه تا بالای چند تا درصد بالای 80 داشتم فقط

عجب تعریفی کردم از خودم!!!!

روحیه بگیرین کار کنین بچه ها:yahoo (1): :Yahoo (76):  دوستون دارم

فعلا!

----------


## mahsa92

كسايي كه نامه مينويسند لطفا توجه كنين
توجه توجه
توججججججججججججججججججججه 

بيايد نامه اي كه بچه هاي پزشكي برا بين الملل نوشتن رو برداريد از روي همون با لحن همون بنويسيد و بذاريد اينجا
و با خبرگزاري ها هماهنگ كنيم بعنوان خبر پخشش كنن
وقتي پخش بشه خبر به بيست و سي و چميدونم كلا رسانه ها ميرسه و ميتونه كه نتيجه بده

----------


## Mohammad. N

> من فکر میکنم به جای تلف کردن وقت سر اینجور مسائل بریم درسمونو بخونیم از همه بهتره!
> 
> بازم گفتم شما چند درصو بالای 90 بزنی!
> 
> حضرت فیلم نمیتونه جلوی رتبه شدن شمارو بگیره!
> 
> تلاش کنید و تلاش!
> 
> بهای موفقیت زجر کشیدنه!
> ...


منم قبول دارم ولی تو کنکور نمیتونی پیش بینی کن چه میشه
منم تمام درسام بستم واسه بالای 80 ولی نمیتونی بیش بینی کنی روز کنکور چه میشه شاید سر جلسه 1 درسی پایین 80 اومد اونوقت چی؟؟

----------


## saeid_NRT

دوستان تا چيزي يشنوين به جاي تحقيق  تشريف مياريد اينجا و صد تا اپم ميديد....
اين حرفا واسه کنکور ٩٠ هم بوده ولي اجرا نشده. لينک زيرو ببينيد از آفتاب نيوز：

http://aftabnews.ir/vdciwrazqt1azq2.cbct.html

----------


## Blue.sky

> كسايي كه نامه مينويسند لطفا توجه كنين
> توجه توجه
> توججججججججججججججججججججه 
> 
> بيايد نامه اي كه بچه هاي پزشكي برا بين الملل نوشتن رو برداريد از روي همون با لحن همون بنويسيد و بذاريد اينجا
> و با خبرگزاري ها هماهنگ كنيم بعنوان خبر پخشش كنن
> وقتي پخش بشه خبر به بيست و سي و چميدونم كلا رسانه ها ميرسه و ميتونه كه نتيجه بده


این فکر خیلی خوبیه
لطفا یکی از دوستان که مهارت خوبی داره این نامه رو بنویسه تا با خبرگزاری ها هماهنگ شه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> خبر جدید  دوم سوم پیش تاثیر میدن ...
> 
> سال93 عمر کنکور به پایان میرسد/ از سال 94 سوابق تحصیلی در پذیرش افزایش می یابد



 	    	 	    		تاریخ انتشار:  	    	 	    	 	    		۱۶ مرداد ۱۳۹۲ - ۱۰:۲۸  	    	!

----------


## ahs

این قانون مجلسه پس یه نسخه از اعتراضتونو به مجلس هم بفرستید

----------


## gigabyte2052

بچه های که معدلشون پایینه میخواین چکار کنید ؟!

----------


## Mohammad. N

> دوستان تا چيزي يشنوين به جاي تحقيق  تشريف مياريد اينجا و صد تا اپم ميديد....
> اين حرفا واسه کنکور ٩٠ هم بوده ولي اجرا نشده. لينک زيرو ببينيد از آفتاب نيوز：
> 
> http://aftabnews.ir/vdciwrazqt1azq2.cbct.html


دوست عزیز این خبر امروز توسط خبرگزاری پانا و سایت گاج منتشر شد
نکته قابل توجه این سال 90 تاثیر مثبت بود، ولی الان تاثیر مستقیم و اثرات مخربش هم همه در کنکور 93 دیدن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بچه های که معدلشون پایینه میخواین چکار کنید ؟!


شما خودت چه نظری داری من که دیونه شدم کامل

----------


## gigabyte2052

> دوست عزیز این خبر امروز توسط خبرگزاری پانا و سایت گاج منتشر شد
> نکته قابل توجه این سال 90 تاثیر مثبت بود، ولی الان تاثیر مستقیم و اثرات مخربش هم همه در کنکور 93 دیدن
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> شما خودت چه نظری داری من که دیونه شدم کامل



دیپلم و پیش مجدد ؟!  اصلا میشه ؟!

----------


## Mohammad. N

> دیپلم و پیش مجدد ؟!  اصلا میشه ؟!




دیپلم مجدد خوبه ولی نه در شرایی که همه درسا امتحان بدی، اگر 4تا 5 تا درس باشه بهتر از 10 تا درس هست!
ولی پیش مجدد دیونگی محض چون دقیقا 1 ماه قبل از امتحانا میخوای درسای 1 درس غیر مرتبط با خودت میخونی حتی اگه واسه 10 هم بخونی...

----------


## gigabyte2052

> دیپلم مجدد خوبه ولی نه در شرایی که همه درسا امتحان بدی، اگر 4تا 5 تا درس باشه بهتر از 10 تا درس هست!
> ولی پیش مجدد دیونگی محض چون دقیقا 1 ماه قبل از امتحانا میخوای درسای 1 درس غیر مرتبط با خودت میخونی حتی اگه واسه 10 هم بخونی...



خوب دیپلم و از کجا معلوم بدون پیش تاثیر بدن ؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> خوب دیپلم و از کجا معلوم بدون پیش تاثیر بدن ؟


تا پارسال که هیچ مشکلی نبوده، اما اگه بخوان پیش تاثیر بدن باید همخوانی داشته باشه و پیش هم بگیری که به نظر من نمیرزه
اینکه میگم به نظرم حرف خودم نیست با چند تا مشاور صحبت کردم...

----------


## gigabyte2052

> تا پارسال که هیچ مشکلی نبوده، اما اگه بخوان پیش تاثیر بدن باید همخوانی داشته باشه و پیش هم بگیری که به نظر من نمیرزه
> اینکه میگم به نظرم حرف خودم نیست با چند تا مشاور صحبت کردم...


  من حساب کردم باید با معدلم در حد رتبه 500-600 بزنم تا بشم 3000 تا بتونم برم اون رشته ای که میخوام !!!! هر نمره تقریبا 200 تا جا به جا میکنه تو 25%  اگه بشه 35% دیگه خدا میدونه .....


شما خودت میخوای چکار کنی دیپلم دوم و بگیریم یا نه ؟!

----------


## keyvan1

یعنی خداشاهده من خیلی تعجب میکنم. این همه سایت خبری این همه شبکه های خبری داریم یعنی هیچکدومشون نمیتونن چند نفر از مسوولین رو دعوت کنن به یه برنامه ای و درباره ی این موضوع حرف بزنن؟ خب بیان بگن که فاید این طرح چیه؟ نواقصش چیه؟ آیا با این طرح عدالت در مورد همه رعایت میشه یا نه؟ ی نظر خواهی چیزی بذارن. واقعا چرا حتی در حد1 ساعت این موضوع رو بررسی نمیکنن تو یکی از این شبکه های خبری؟ برنامه حذف و اضافه بود که اصلا و ابدا حتی یک بار هم اسمی از تاثیر معدل نیاوردن و ی نظر خواهی هم که داشتن 82 درصد مخالف برگزاری کنکور به روش فعلی بودن نه تاثیر معدل. فکر نکنم برنامشون هم تونسته باشه تصمیمی رو عوض کنه. خیلی تعجب آوره

----------


## Mohammad. N

> من حساب کردم باید با معدلم در حد رتبه 500-600 بزنم تا بشم 3000 تا بتونم برم اون رشته ای که میخوام !!!! هر نمره تقریبا 200 تا جا به جا میکنه تو 25%  اگه بشه 35% دیگه خدا میدونه .....
> 
> 
> شما خودت میخوای چکار کنی دیپلم دوم و بگیریم یا نه ؟!


من خودم معدلم فقط به خاطر حسابان و جبر خراب شده، عمومی ها و شیمی نمره خوبی گرفتم و نیاز به دوباره امتحان دادن ندارم، اگر قبول کردن که تطبیق بزنن این درسا رو اره حتما میگیرم، اما اگه تطبیق ندن به هیچ وجه دیپلم دوم نمیگیرم

----------


## gigabyte2052

> من خودم معدلم فقط به خاطر حسابان و جبر خراب شده، عمومی ها و شیمی نمره خوبی گرفتم و نیاز به دوباره امتحان دادن ندارم، اگر قبول کردن که تطبیق بزنن این درسا رو اره حتما میگیرم، اما اگه تطبیق ندن به هیچ وجه دیپلم دوم نمیگیرم


اقا اعصابم فجیع خورده نمیدونم چکار کنم  :Yahoo (1):  همه ارزوهام خراب میشه

----------


## Mohammad. N

> اقا اعصابم فجیع خورده نمیدونم چکار کنم  همه ارزوهام خراب میشه




به نظر من همین امروز عصر برو 1 مدرسه بزرگسالان... چون اونا بعد از ظهر ها باز هستن بپرس  همه چیز رو برات میگن...
از 1 عصر تا 5 هستن به نظرم همین الان برو

----------


## idealist

> *دوستان تا چيزي يشنوين به جاي تحقيق  تشريف مياريد اينجا و صد تا اپم ميديد....
> اين حرفا واسه کنکور ٩٠ هم بوده ولي اجرا نشده. لينک زيرو ببينيد از آفتاب نيوز：*
> 
> http://aftabnews.ir/vdciwrazqt1azq2.cbct.html


*اتفاقا من شخصا حرفهایی که مسوولینی غیر از خود کارکنان سازمان سنجش میزنن رو به اونجام هم حساب نمیکنم چون تجربه ثابت کرده همش حرف مفت میزنن. اما این خبر یه استثنا داره که آقای عمادی گفته :

در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که در دفتر وزیر علوم برگزار می شود در مورد درصد اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بحث شد و قرار شد  سال آینده تعدادی از دروس امتحان نهایی به سوابق تحصیلی اضافه شود، در کنکور پیش رو علاوه بر سوابق تحصیلی دروس پایه سوم متوسطه نظری، 4 درس نهایی دوره پیش دانشگاهی را به عنوان سابقه اضافه و به سازمان سنجش ارسال می کنیم . بنابراین تاثیر 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی طبیعتا افزایش پیدا می کند.

این "بحث شد" و "قرار شد" احتمالا در همین جلسه روز چهارشنبه بوده...*

----------


## Mohammad. N

> *اتفاقا من شخصا حرفهایی که مسوولینی غیر از خود کارکنان سازمان سنجش میزنن رو به اونجام هم حساب نمیکنم چون تجربه ثابت کرده همش حرف مفت میزنن. اما این خبر یه استثنا داره که آقای عمادی گفته :
> 
> در جلسه شورای سنجش و پذیرش دانشجو که در دفتر وزیر علوم برگزار می شود در مورد درصد اعمال سوابق تحصیلی بحث شد و قرار شد  سال آینده تعدادی از دروس امتحان نهایی به سوابق تحصیلی اضافه شود، در کنکور پیش رو علاوه بر سوابق تحصیلی دروس پایه سوم متوسطه نظری، 4 درس نهایی دوره پیش دانشگاهی را به عنوان سابقه اضافه و به سازمان سنجش ارسال می کنیم . بنابراین تاثیر 25 درصد سوابق تحصیلی طبیعتا افزایش پیدا می کند.
> 
> این "بحث شد" و "قرار شد" احتمالا در همین جلسه روز چهارشنبه بوده...*


خبر تایید شده هس از تیر شایعه شده بود
کاش دیفرانسیل و گذاشته بودم واسه شهریور

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

> من فکر میکنم به جای تلف کردن وقت سر اینجور مسائل بریم درسمونو بخونیم از همه بهتره!
> 
> بازم گفتم شما چند درصو بالای 90 بزنی!
> 
> حضرت فیلم نمیتونه جلوی رتبه شدن شمارو بگیره!
> 
> تلاش کنید و تلاش!
> 
> بهای موفقیت زجر کشیدنه!
> ...



فرمایشاتون کاملا متین. ولی به نظرتون با این وضع سوالات کنکور، چن تا درس رو میشه بالای 80-90 زد؟؟؟؟

----------


## na3r!n

> فرمایشاتون کاملا متین. ولی به نظرتون با این وضع سوالات کنکور، چن تا درس رو میشه بالای 80-90 زد؟؟؟؟


عمرا بشه
بخصوص تو ریاضی

----------


## Farzaneh15

ما بهمن ماه ثبت نام میکنیم پس باید سوابق تحصیلی رو تایید کنیم امتحانی نهایی هم که فک نکنم زودتر برگزار شه پس چطوری تاثیر میدن ؟ 
فقط میخوان هر سال یه گندی به نظام اموزشی بزنن !!!

----------


## Mohammad. N

اغا من خودم کشیدم کنار از کنکور دیگه بریدم، چون طرف هر راهی میری روت میبندن
فقط امیدوارم 1 روزی خدا این بی عدالتی رو سر خودشون در بیاره...

----------


## فرشته کوچولو

درنومیدی بسی امید است ... پایان شب سیه، سپید است :Y (697): 

بیاین فکرامونو بریزیم رو هم یه کاری بکنیم. با نشستن و غم خوردن کاری درس نمیشه. بچه ها نظرای خوشگلتونو بفرستین بیاد :Y (597):

----------


## محدثه جون

بابا تورو خدا یکی کمک کنه....کنکورو این همه جلو کشیدن اینم عوض جبرانشه؟...من تو نهاییا چهارم همش رو 10گرفتم یعنی  نمیتونم دورقمی بشم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
خدا یا کمک....دار ه سرم گیج میره...
بچه ا کمک....تورو خدا عتراض بدین...من سال سوممه موندم.....دارم میمیرم ...کمک...
دیروز چنن با ذو ق سر ازمون بودم و7300شدم....ول دیقه فک کنم نتونم...

----------


## na3r!n

> بابا تورو خدا یکی کمک کنه....کنکورو این همه جلو کشیدن اینم عوض جبرانشه؟...من تو نهاییا چهارم همش رو 10گرفتم یعنی  نمیتونم دورقمی بشم؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> خدا یا کمک....دار ه سرم گیج میره...
> بچه ا کمک....تورو خدا عتراض بدین...من سال سوممه موندم.....دارم میمیرم ...کمک...
> دیروز چنن با ذو ق سر ازمون بودم و7300شدم....ول دیقه فک کنم نتونم...


با گفتن ما که چیزی درس نمیشه منم موندم به امید اینکه بهتر شم
ولی مثکه قرار نیست:yahoo (2):

----------


## milad1124

اون از نهایی های امسالکه داغون کرد مارو حلا اینم از این
نسل نابو شد متولدین 75-76
بعد میان ضر میزنن که برو بخون به اینا فک نکن

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

این چه وضعشه آخه؟؟ پدرم در اومد تا دیپلم جدیدم رو گرفتم حالا یه تصمیم دیگه گرفتن.... ای نامردا بزارید حداقل عرقم خشک بشه بعد بزنین تو ذوق آدم :yahoo (19): خدا وکیلی اینا الان کلی فکر کردن به این نتیجه رسیدن خدا به هممون رحم کنه

----------


## na3r!n

> اون از نهایی های امسالکه داغون کرد مارو حلا اینم از این
> نسل نابو شد متولدین 75-76
> بعد میان ضر میزنن که برو بخون به اینا فک نکن


هعی خداااا!
حالا میگی چیکار کنیم
مجبوریم بخونیم دیگه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> اون از نهایی های امسالکه داغون کرد مارو حلا اینم از این
> نسل نابو شد متولدین 75-76
> بعد میان ضر میزنن که برو بخون به اینا فک نکن


هعی خداااا!
حالا میگی چیکار کنیم
مجبوریم بخونیم دیگه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> این چه وضعشه آخه؟؟ پدرم در اومد تا دیپلم جدیدم رو گرفتم حالا یه تصمیم دیگه گرفتن.... ای نامردا بزارید حداقل عرقم خشک بشه بعد بزنین تو ذوق آدم :yahoo (19): خدا وکیلی اینا الان کلی فکر کردن به این نتیجه رسیدن خدا به هممون رحم کنه


حالا کاش پیش مجددم بزارن :Yahoo (76):

----------


## milad1124

*na3r!n* بخونیم واسه چی ؟
ظرفیت ها رو میان کم میکنن
نهایی ها رو سخت میکنن
تاثیر معدل رو زیادتر میکنن
یه دفه بگن که بابا دانشگاه دولتی نداریم
وسلام

----------


## na3r!n

> *na3r!n* بخونیم واسه چی ؟
> ظرفیت ها رو میان کم میکنن
> نهایی ها رو سخت میکنن
> تاثیر معدل رو زیادتر میکنن
> یه دفه بگن که بابا دانشگاه دولتی نداریم
> وسلام


اره دیگه اینا منظورشون همینه
این چارتا درس پیشم اضافه کردن که 
فارغا بفهمن چرا نرفتن دانشگاهای الکی!

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

اقا من مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم ماله رشته ریاضیه و دیفرانسیل و فیزیک و زبان فارسی و معارف نهایی بوده به نظرتون برای زیست کدومشو میخوان تاثیر بدن؟ من الان دیپلم تجربی هم گرفتم حالا برای اینکه درسا رو تاثیر بدن به نظرتون یه کم اوضاع قاتی پاتی نمیشه؟؟؟ چون دیپلمم تجربیه و پیش ریاضی

----------


## na3r!n

> اغا من خودم کشیدم کنار از کنکور دیگه بریدم، چون طرف هر راهی میری روت میبندن
> فقط امیدوارم 1 روزی خدا این بی عدالتی رو سر خودشون در بیاره...


انشالله

----------


## eli94

کی دقیق میدونه از چه سالی پیش نهایی شد؟؟

----------


## mahsa92

> اقا من مدرک پیش دانشگاهیم ماله رشته ریاضیه و دیفرانسیل و فیزیک و زبان فارسی و معارف نهایی بوده به نظرتون برای زیست کدومشو میخوان تاثیر بدن؟ من الان دیپلم تجربی هم گرفتم حالا برای اینکه درسا رو تاثیر بدن به نظرتون یه کم اوضاع قاتی پاتی نمیشه؟؟؟ چون دیپلمم تجربیه و پیش ریاضی


احتمالا واس ديپلمم همون رياضيو تاثير بدن كه جور بشه

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> احتمالا واس ديپلمم همون رياضيو تاثير بدن كه جور بشه


مطمئنی؟؟؟ یعنی بدبخت شدم؟؟ :Yahoo (117):

----------


## mahsa92

> مطمئنی؟؟؟ یعنی بدبخت شدم؟؟


نه مطمعن نيستم ولي احتمالا اينطوري خواستن جلوي كنكور مجدديارو بگيرن
و هركسي هر دوتارو منطبق داشت همونو تاثير بدن

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> نه مطمعن نيستم ولي احتمالا اينطوري خواستن جلوي كنكور مجدديارو بگيرن
> و هركسي هر دوتارو منطبق داشت همونو تاثير بدن


یا خدا اگه اینجور بشه خود کشی میکنم با معدل 9 همه در سارو هم 80  بزنم رتبم میاد رو سه هزار به بالا... امسالم که خودت دیدی چی شد ... ****** میرم اگه اینجور بشه ... خدا اون کسی رو که همچین نظریه ای داد مرگ حتمی بده ایشالا ... اینده هزاران نفررو نابود کرد

----------


## erfan_7

دوستان به نظرم یا اعتراض حضوری
یا پیام به صفحه ی فیسبوک یا توییتر رئیس جمهور و وزیر به تعداد زیاد

----------


## nahid

بنظرم  اگه  معدل سوم بالا باشه 4 تا نهایی  پیش خیلی نمیتونه جا به جا کنه.مرگ بر همه   بی سوادان  بی فکر  که  فقط تصویب  میکنن

----------


## nahid

اصن شاید پیش دانشگاهی رو 10 درصد یا 15 درصد تاثیر بدن.

----------


## bbehzad

از چه سالی به بعدو تاثیر میدن بچه ها؟

----------


## nahid

> از چه سالی به بعدو تاثیر میدن بچه ها؟


 باید ببینیم از چه سالی  پیش  نهایی شد

----------


## eli94

> اصن شاید پیش دانشگاهی رو 10 درصد یا 15 درصد تاثیر بدن.


4درس نهاییه ..فک نمیکنم بیشتراز 10%بشه

----------


## mahsa92

> یا خدا اگه اینجور بشه خود کشی میکنم با معدل 9 همه در سارو هم 80  بزنم رتبم میاد رو سه هزار به بالا... امسالم که خودت دیدی چی شد ... ****** میرم اگه اینجور بشه ... خدا اون کسی رو که همچین نظریه ای داد مرگ حتمی بده ایشالا ... اینده هزاران نفررو نابود کرد


من خودم داغونم
نمره زيست پيشم خيلي كم شده با بقيش مشكل ندارم!

----------


## nahid

> 4درس نهاییه ..فک نمیکنم بیشتراز 10%بشه


 منم  همین فکرو میکنم.   من که اگه بشه میخوام دیپلم  دیگه بگیرم.  تاثیر درسامو تغییر بدم.  ای خدا یعنی میششششششششششششه.

----------


## nahid

> من خودم داغونم
> نمره زيست پيشم خيلي كم شده با بقيش مشكل ندارم!


 خوش بحالت. من فیزیک 10 شدم. زیست 13/25. ادبیات و دینی 11. خو اخه غیر حضوری خوندم.

----------


## bbehzad

خانم دکتر از کجا بپرسم؟

----------


## eli94

ولی سوال اینه حالا که پیش تاثیر داره تو کنکور آیا اجازه میدن با دیپلمی که غیراز دیپلم پیشه تو کنکور شرکت کنیم؟تا قبل تاثیر پیش دانشگاهی این امکان وجود داشت الانو نمیدونم

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> من خودم داغونم
> نمره زيست پيشم خيلي كم شده با بقيش مشكل ندارم!


اره نمره های من به داغون میگه زرشک به نظرت من که نمره نهایی دیفرانسیل رو شدم 4 باید چیکارش کنم معدل پیش هم مثل دیپلممه شاید هم بدتر ای خدا مثل  اینکه همه چی داره بر علیه من میشه :yahoo (2):

----------


## eli94

مثلا با دیپلم انسانی یا ریاضی و پیش تجربی میشه کنکور تجربی داد؟

----------


## sara1375

> مثلا با دیپلم انسانی یا ریاضی و پیش تجربی میشه کنکور تجربی داد؟


آره میشه

----------


## eli94

> آره میشه


این مال قبل این بود که پیش دانشگاهی تاثیر نداشتا تو کنکور

----------


## sara1375

> این مال قبل این بود که پیش دانشگاهی تاثیر نداشتا تو کنکور


من دیگه حرفی ندارم

----------


## moho

بچه ها همه برید به این آدرس و اعتراض بزنید شاید خدا یه لطفی کرد:تماس با ما

----------


## idealist

> این مال قبل این بود که پیش دانشگاهی تاثیر نداشتا تو کنکور


*اگه قرار بود اینجوری بشه که شما میگی پس باید از همون سالی که تاثیر سوابق تحصیلی رو گذاشتن میگفتن کسی که دیپلم هر رشته ای رو داره باید تو همون رشته کنکور بده نمیتونه تو رشته های دیگه کنکور بده ! اینا میان دروس موثر رو تاثیر میدن حالا اگه فقط 2 تا درس موثر بود هم فقط اونا رو تاثیر میدن فرقی نداره انسانی باشی بری کنکور ریاضی بدی یا هر جور دیگه...*

----------


## Mohammad. N

بچه ها بهترین جا برای پرسش تمام سوالاتون مرکز سنجش اداره اموزش پرورش استانتون هست، البته اگر کسی دستش به تهران برسه که دیگه چه بهتر
من خودم میرم اداره کل شیراز فردا از اونجا میپرسم خواهشا شما هم از اداره کل استانتون بپرسید
یادتون باشه مسئول سنجش اون از تمام قوانین خبر داره،

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بچه ها همه برید به این آدرس و اعتراض بزنید شاید خدا یه لطفی کرد:تماس با ما


*اینا رو بریز دور، اینا فقط واس تلف کردن وقت من و تو با اینا به جایی نمیرسی...( با تمام احترامی که برای این دولت قائلم اما این دولت، فقط دولت وعده هاست...)
*

----------


## kouchoulou

جهان سوم جاییست که پیرمرد های بیسواد به وسیله ی رابطه بازی و رانت خواری و مسائل پشت پرده به صندلی قدرت منشینند و با سرنوشت جوانان بازی میکنند.چرا؟چون میخوان اسمشون تو چندتا خبرگزاری ها ولو واسه چند روز مطرح بشه. به دوستانی درباره ی برنامه ی حذف و اضافه صحبت کردند باید بگم این برنامه و در کل صدا و سیما نه به فکر من هستن نه به فکر شما اونا فقط به فکر جیب خودشونن اگه به فکر ما جوونا بودن میتونستن یه نظرسنجی بزارن در مورد اینکه آیا با تاثیر معدل موافقید یا نه؟این حداقل کاریه که میتونستن انجام بدن.
اون آقایونی که شب میخوابن و صبح بیدار میشن و یه فکر تازه ای به سرشون میزنه(هرچند شک دارم که اینا فکر کنن)اول بیان و مطمئن بشن که هیچ تخلفی توی امتحان های نهایی صورت نمیگیره بعد شرط معدل بزارن.
من هم سال سوم و هم سال چهارم سر امتحان های نهایی با دوتا چشمام دیدم که مراقب با کتاب باز رفته بالای سر فلان دانش آموز(آقازاده،پسرفلانی) و داره جواب تک تک سوالا رو بهش میگه اگه کسی هم چیزی میگفت یا اعتراضی میکرد برگه رو ازش میگرفت و مینداختش بیرون.خوب قربونت برم من که پسر یه کارگر ساده ام چیکار کنم؟من تلاشم رو کردم و نمره خوبم گرفتم ولی این حرفها رو به خاطر اونایی میگم که موقع امتحانات مشکل داشتن و نتونستن.
لعنت به اون کسانی که با کارهای کارشناسی نشده شون با سرنوشت جوونای این مملکت بازی میکنن.
والسٌلام.

----------


## nahid

من که تصمیم گرفتم برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم باهاش کنکور تجربی و ریاضی رو بدم. ریاضی واسه هوافضا و  دانشکده صدا و سیما . تجربی اگه بشه پیرا پزشکی یا دندونپزشکی. هر چی میخواد بشه.بیخیال

----------


## mahsa92

> خوش بحالت. من فیزیک 10 شدم. زیست 13/25. ادبیات و دینی 11. خو اخه غیر حضوری خوندم.


ناگفته نماد كه بنده هم زيست پيش رو با ٩.٥پاس شدم و معدل پيشم كمتر از نهايي سال سومه نهايياش اما كل ١٨عه

----------


## sara1375

> من که تصمیم گرفتم برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم باهاش کنکور تجربی و ریاضی رو بدم. ریاضی واسه هوافضا و  دانشکده صدا و سیما . تجربی اگه بشه پیرا پزشکی یا دندونپزشکی. هر چی میخواد بشه.بیخیال


کلاس چندمی مگه؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> من که تصمیم گرفتم برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم باهاش کنکور تجربی و ریاضی رو بدم. ریاضی واسه هوافضا و  دانشکده صدا و سیما . تجربی اگه بشه پیرا پزشکی یا دندونپزشکی. هر چی میخواد بشه.بیخیال


اول تحقیق کنید که به دردتون میخوره یا نه که کار بیهوده نکنید...

----------


## Blue.sky

> من که تصمیم گرفتم برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم باهاش کنکور تجربی و ریاضی رو بدم. ریاضی واسه هوافضا و  دانشکده صدا و سیما . تجربی اگه بشه پیرا پزشکی یا دندونپزشکی. هر چی میخواد بشه.بیخیال


هم کنکور ریاضی بدین هم تجربی ؟!

----------


## kouchoulou

> (از یک منبع تقریبا موثق) 
> در صورت تاثیر مدرک پیش در کنکور باید عنوان مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی یکی باشه .


جمله ات یکمی سنگین بود.واضحتر میشه توضیح بدی؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> (از یک منبع تقریبا موثق) 
> در صورت تاثیر مدرک پیش در کنکور باید عنوان مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی یکی باشه .


میشه منبعتون رو ذکر کنید؟؟
حالا اگه ما دیپلم دوم تجربی بگیریم پیش تجربی هم بگیریم مشکلی پیش نمیاد؟؟
این طوری کسایی که امسال تغیر رشته دادن که تعدادشون هم زیاد باید چیکار کنن؟؟؟

----------


## idealist

> من که تصمیم گرفتم برم دیپلم ریاضی بگیرم باهاش کنکور تجربی و ریاضی رو بدم. ریاضی واسه هوافضا و  دانشکده صدا و سیما . تجربی اگه بشه پیرا پزشکی یا دندونپزشکی. هر چی میخواد بشه.بیخیال


*شما فقط تو یکی از رشته های تجربی ریاضی یا انسانی میتونی کنکور بدی. نمیشه تو دو تا رشته اصلی همزمان کنکور داد. البته هنر و زبان بحثش جداست همه میتونن شرکت کنن.*




> (از یک منبع تقریبا موثق) 
> در صورت تاثیر مدرک پیش در کنکور باید عنوان مدرک دیپلم و پیش دانشگاهی یکی باشه .


*منبع شما چه سمتی داره؟! آیا بر اساس گمان خودش اینو گفته یا در کارگروه کارشناسی سازمان سنجش که مسوول بررسی این مسئله هست نقشی داره؟*

----------


## SNIPER

خداییش بی عدالتی داره موج میزنه.

----------


## kouchoulou

> خداییش بی عدالتی داره موج میزنه.


توی این مملکت کسی که جای حق نشسته باید بلند بشه تا حق یاد بشینه سرجاش

----------


## amirh7

از کسی نباید گلایه کرد تقصیر خودمونه وقتی پارسال به ناحق 25 درصد تاثیر مستقیم دادن در حالی که قبل امتحانات گفته بودن تاثیر مثبته و ما هیچی نگفتیم هرچی مظلومتر باشی بیشتر تو سرت میزنند معلومه امسال پیش را هم تاثیر میدن دیدین که کسایی که برا اعتراض به ظرفیتا رفتن موفق شدن حالا بگید اعتراض فایده نداره اینا همیشه بدونید که ادمای زورگو و دیکتاتور ترسو هستن تاثیر معدل فقط برا این که راحت تر بتونند کسی که میخوان را وارد دانشگاه کنند

----------


## kouchoulou

> منظور اینکه یه نفر نمیتونه دیپلمش ریاضی باشه و مدرک پیش تجربی باشه و در کنکور ریاضی شرکت کنه !
> البته بازم عرض میکنم که گفتم منبع تقریبا موثق ! البته کاملا هم موثق باشه بازم میتونن در اینده (مثلا جلسه بعد شورا) تصمیم دیگه ای بگیرن.


ممنون.

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> از کسی نباید گلایه کرد تقصیر خودمونه وقتی پارسال به ناحق 25 درصد تاثیر مستقیم دادن در حالی که قبل امتحانات گفته بودن تاثیر مثبته و ما هیچی نگفتیم هرچی مظلومتر باشی بیشتر تو سرت میزنند معلومه امسال پیش را هم تاثیر میدن دیدین که کسایی که برا اعتراض به ظرفیتا رفتن موفق شدن حالا بگید اعتراض فایده نداره اینا همیشه بدونید که ادمای زورگو و دیکتاتور ترسو هستن تاثیر معدل فقط برا این که راحت تر بتونند کسی که میخوان را وارد دانشگاه کنند


دقیقا

----------


## Takfir

> ممنون.


دوستان میگم دسته جمعی جمع کنیم بریم :Yahoo (76): بزارین چشم رنگیا و آقا زاده ها و سهمیه دارا برن دانشگاه! :Yahoo (75):

----------


## Blue.sky

البته دوستان خودشون کاملا تحقیق کنن به هرنتیجه ای که رسیدن بر اساس اون عمل کنن و گفته ی منو در نظر نگیرن.
ممنون

----------


## idealist

> البته دوستان خودشون کاملا تحقیق کنن به هرنتیجه ای که رسیدن بر اساس اون عمل کنن و گفته ی منو در نظر نگیرن.
> ممنون


*ممنون میشم اگه بگین منبع شما چه سمتی داره و آیا در کارگروه کارشناسی سازمان سنجش که مسوول بررسی تصمیمات شورا هست نقشی داره یا نه؟ هر تصمیمی که شورای سنجش و پذیرش میگیره باید کارگروه تخصصی سازمان سنجش بررسی کنن ببینن آیا قابلیت اجرایی داره یا نه و چجوری باید اجرا بشه. و قطعا این کارگروه به این زودی یک روزه این موضوع رو بررسی نکرده...*

----------


## Mohammad. N

متاسفانه امسال ثبت نام هم تو اذر نیست که سریع تر همه چیز مشخص شه...
اما 3نکته بهش توجه کنید:
اگه میخواین دیپلم دوم بگیرین اصلا بپرسی میشه یا نمیشه برید اموزش پرورش امتحانات
اینه از طریق سایت هیچ کاری نمیشه کرد، به قول دوستمون موقه اتخاب رشته رفتن اعتراض کردن خود خدایی اومده بود مردم رو اروم میکرد...( اون هفته تهران بودم)
اگر امکانش هست مخصوصا بچه های تهران 1 روز قرار بزارین با هم برید حداقل بپرسین که چه اتفاقی داره میفته

----------


## Blue.sky

متاسفانه سایت کانون هم  خبر احتمال افزایش تاثیر معدل رو نوشته یعنی احتمال داره واقعی باشه البته بازم هیچی مشخص نیست

----------


## idealist

> متاسفانه سایت کانون هم  خبر احتمال افزایش تاثیر معدل رو نوشته یعنی احتمال داره واقعی باشه البته بازم هیچی مشخص نیست


این کپی همون خبر خبرگزاری پانا هست. میشه خواهش کنم نقل قولم رو جواب بدین؟

سوابق تحصیلی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> متاسفانه سایت کانون هم  خبر احتمال افزایش تاثیر معدل رو نوشته یعنی احتمال داره واقعی باشه البته بازم هیچی مشخص نیست


این کپی همون خبر خبرگزاری پانا هست. میشه خواهش کنم نقل قولم رو جواب بدین؟

http://forum.konkur.in/thread17117-20.html#post291789

----------


## لیلا

بچه ها میگم این تاثیره قطعیه

----------


## Mohammad. N

من رفتم اموزش پرورش بهم گفتن هنوز چیزی  بهمون ابلاغ نشده، ولی اگر بخوان این کارو انجام بدن نوصیه میکنیم دیپلم  دوم نگیر و به جاش پیش دوم بگیر
بهم گفتن گرفتن پیش دوم راحت تره تا دیپلم دوم
بهشون گفتم نوع دیپلم با پیش دانشگاهی مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه دقیقا گفتن اگر  مشکلی ایجاد کنه امسال 2800 دانش اموز تغیر رشته ای نمیتونن تو کنکور شرکتت  کنن( به مزاح گفت که اگه اینجوری باشه مملکت اشوب میشه)
گفتم حالا به نظر شما چیکار کنم:
*پیشنهاد سنجش اموزش پرورش فارس:
پیش دوم بگیر و موقه امتحانا زیست و زمین نرو سر جلسه تا بیفته شهریور و اینکه اون درسایی که مشترک رو امتحان بده*

----------


## eli94

> من رفتم اموزش پرورش بهم گفتن هنوز چیزی  بهمون ابلاغ نشده، ولی اگر بخوان این کارو انجام بدن نوصیه میکنیم دیپلم  دوم نگیر و به جاش پیش دوم بگیر
> بهم گفتن گرفتن پیش دوم راحت تره تا دیپلم دوم
> بهشون گفتم نوع دیپلم با پیش دانشگاهی مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه دقیقا گفتن اگر  مشکلی ایجاد کنه امسال 2800 دانش اموز تغیر رشته ای نمیتونن تو کنکور شرکتت  کنن( به مزاح گفت که اگه اینجوری باشه مملکت اشوب میشه)
> گفتم حالا به نظر شما چیکار کنم:
> *پیشنهاد سنجش اموزش پرورش فارس:
> پیش دوم بگیر و موقه امتحانا زیست و زمین نرو سر جلسه تا بیفته شهریور و اینکه اون درسایی که مشترک رو امتحان بده*


اگه دیپلم25%باشه و پیش 10% ترجیح میدی کدومو بگیری؟؟؟

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> من رفتم اموزش پرورش بهم گفتن هنوز چیزی  بهمون ابلاغ نشده، ولی اگر بخوان این کارو انجام بدن نوصیه میکنیم دیپلم  دوم نگیر و به جاش پیش دوم بگیر
> بهم گفتن گرفتن پیش دوم راحت تره تا دیپلم دوم
> بهشون گفتم نوع دیپلم با پیش دانشگاهی مشکلی ایجاد نمیکنه دقیقا گفتن اگر  مشکلی ایجاد کنه امسال 2800 دانش اموز تغیر رشته ای نمیتونن تو کنکور شرکتت  کنن( به مزاح گفت که اگه اینجوری باشه مملکت اشوب میشه)
> گفتم حالا به نظر شما چیکار کنم:
> *پیشنهاد سنجش اموزش پرورش فارس:
> پیش دوم بگیر و موقه امتحانا زیست و زمین نرو سر جلسه تا بیفته شهریور و اینکه اون درسایی که مشترک رو امتحان بده*


ایول پس یعنی کسی که دیپلم تجربی داره و پیش ریاضی برای کنکور میتونه از دیپلمش استفاده کنه دیگه؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> اگه دیپلم25%باشه و پیش 10% ترجیح میدی کدومو بگیری؟؟؟


من 100% پیش، هم وقت کمتری میبره، هم میتونم بعضی درسا خودم بندازم، دیپلم دوم اخرن وقتش دی ماه هست
از طرفی دی بهترین موقه واسه فازغ التحصیل واسه سبقت گرفتن از بچه های پیش ولی دیپلم دوم ما رو درگیر میکنه...
و نکته اخر اینکه موقه امتحانا پیش ما به مرز100% امادگی رسیدیم دیگه دغدغه ای نداریم نمرمون کم شه ولی دی ماه نه مخصوصا کسی که با برنامه کانون بره جلو و مجبور باشه 1 زوج در س انتخاب کنه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> ایول پس یعنی کسی که دیپلم تجربی داره و پیش ریاضی برای کنکور میتونه از دیپلمش استفاده کنه دیگه؟


دوست عزیز من سوال کردم بهم اینجور گفتن دیرور هم بهتون گفتن *همه* سوال کنن تا مطمعن بشیم
پس خواهشا شما هم سوال کنید...

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> من 100% پیش، هم وقت کمتری میبره، هم میتونم بعضی درسا خودم بندازم، دیپلم دوم اخرن وقتش دی ماه هست
> از طرفی دی بهترین موقه واسه فازغ التحصیل واسه سبقت گرفتن از بچه های پیش ولی دیپلم دوم ما رو درگیر میکنه...
> و نکته اخر اینکه موقه امتحانا پیش ما به مرز100% امادگی رسیدیم دیگه دغدغه ای نداریم نمرمون کم شه ولی دی ماه نه مخصوصا کسی که با برنامه کتنون بره جلو و مجبور باشه 1 زوج در سانتخاب کنه
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> دوست عزیز من سوال کردم بهم اینجور گفتن دیرور هم بهتون گفتن *همه* سوال کنن تا مطمعن بشیم
> پس خواهشا شما هم سوال کنید...


من خودم دارم تحقیق میکنم چنتا آدم هم فرستادم برن اداره آموزش پرورش و سنجش سوال کنن ولی هنوز خبری نشده ازشون.
یه سوال دارم برای پیش میشه فقط اون چهار درس رو امتحان داد یا باید همه دروس رو شرکت کرد؟

----------


## Mohammad. N

> من خودم دارم تحقیق میکنم چنتا آدم هم فرستادم برن اداره آموزش پرورش و سنجش سوال کنن ولی هنوز خبری نشده ازشون.
> یه سوال دارم برای پیش میشه فقط اون چهار درس رو امتحان داد یا باید همه دروس رو شرکت کرد؟


افرین...
قانون تطبیق قانون پیچیده هست اداره واسه دیپلم دوم به من گفت میتونی درسای مشترک تبیق بزنی ولی مدرسه بزرگسال گفت نمیشه
حالا ان رو هم باز اداره گفت میشه ولی مدرسه نرفتم بپرسم...
اما شما حتی اگه تطبیق ندادن نرو سر جلسه اگه میخوای وقتت تلف نشه...
بزا واسه شهریور

----------


## eli94

هنوز از طرف خود سازمان سنجش چیزی اعلام نشده..من تو سایتشون که سوال پرسیدم گفتن زمان ثبت نام همه چی مشخص میشه...گیرم این وسط یه شیرپاک خورده ای اومدگفت که پیش تاثیر نداره وهمین تصویب شداونوقت شما با پیش2ت چیکارمیکنی..

----------


## Mohammad. N

> هنوز از طرف خود سازمان سنجش چیزی اعلام نشده..من تو سایتشون که سوال پرسیدم گفتن زمان ثبت نام همه چی مشخص میشه...گیرم این وسط یه شیرپاک خورده ای اومدگفت که پیش تاثیر نداره وهمین تصویب شداونوقت شما با پیش2ت چیکارمیکنی..


این رو قبول دارم... ریسک خیلی بالا داره ، اما اگه همون شیر پاک خورده گفت دیپلم دوم واس سال 94 قابل قبول نیست چی؟؟
اونوقت 1 ماه از دست رفته... درسته؟؟

----------


## DaNiaLHnV

> افرین...
> قانون تطبیق قانون پیچیده هست اداره واسه دیپلم دوم به من گفت میتونی درسای مشترک تبیق بزنی ولی مدرسه بزرگسال گفت نمیشه
> حالا ان رو هم باز اداره گفت میشه ولی مدرسه نرفتم بپرسم...
> اما شما حتی اگه تطبیق ندادن نرو سر جلسه اگه میخوای وقتت تلف نشه...
> بزا واسه شهریور


خب اگه من مدرک پیشرو احتیاج داشته باشم باید بتونم تزشدر کنکور استفاده کنم یا نه؟
با توجه که ثبت نام کنکور بهمن هست اگه درسارو بندازم برای شهریور چه دلیلی داره که مدرک پیش بگیرم چون وقتی تو شهریور درسات افتاد تو همون شهریور مدرک رو بهت میدن و میتونی ازش استفاده کنی

----------


## eli94

> این رو قبول دارم... ریسک خیلی بالا داره ، اما اگه همون شیر پاک خورده گفت دیپلم دوم واس سال 94 قابل قبول نیست چی؟؟
> اونوقت 1 ماه از دست رفته... درسته؟؟


قانون دیپلم دوم چندین ساله وجودداره ولی قانون پیش هنوز تصویب نشده این 2تا خیلی باهم فرق داره...بهرحال ریسک بالایی داری میکنی

----------


## Mohammad. N

> خب اگه من مدرک پیشرو احتیاج داشته باشم باید بتونم تزشدر کنکور استفاده کنم یا نه؟
> با توجه که ثبت نام کنکور بهمن هست اگه درسارو بندازم برای شهریور چه دلیلی داره که مدرک پیش بگیرم چون وقتی تو شهریور درسات افتاد تو همون شهریور مدرک رو بهت میدن و میتونی ازش استفاده کنی


اره اینم حرفبه

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> قانون دیپلم دوم چندین ساله وجودداره ولی قانون پیش هنوز تصویب نشده این 2تا خیلی باهم فرق داره...بهرحال ریسک بالایی داری میکنی


درسته، اما یهت هم گفتم اگه درسا رو تبیق بزنن برام دیپلم دوم میگیرم...

----------


## بهروز 20

اگه اینجوری باشه که همه ی بچه هایی که الان دارن پیش میخونند اون 4 تا درس شون رو میندازن شهریور تا حساب نشه بر کنکورشون

----------


## Mohammad. N

> اگه اینجوری باشه که همه ی بچه هایی که الان دارن پیش میخونند اون 4 تا درس شون رو میندازن شهریور تا حساب نشه بر کنکورشون


برادر شما سال سوم اگه درسی رو مینداختی شهریور جزئ سوابقت به حساب نمیارن؟؟؟؟
تازه این 1 ترفند که که افسوس میخورم کاش سال سوم ازش استفاده کرده بودم الان معدلم 20 بود!!

----------


## بهروز 20

> برادر شما سال سوم اگه درسی رو مینداختی شهریور جزئ سوابقت به حساب نمیارن؟؟؟؟ تازه این 1 ترفند که که افسوس میخورم کاش سال سوم ازش استفاده کرده بودم الان معدلم 20 بود!!


  خوب وقتی اون 4 تا درسو بچه هایی که پیش میخونند امسال تو مدرسه بندازن شهریور....خیلی ها امسال اینکارو انجام میدن اگه این قانون تصویب بشه..... دیگه جواب های کنکور اومده و نتایج اعلام شده پس مطمئنا امکان نداره که سوابق پیش رو تاثیر بدن

----------


## Mohammad. N

> خوب وقتی اون 4 تا درسو بچه هایی که پیش میخونند امسال تو مدرسه بندازن شهریور....خیلی ها امسال اینکارو انجام میدن اگه این قانون تصویب بشه..... دیگه جواب های کنکور اومده و نتایج اعلام شده پس مطمئنا امکان نداره که سوابق پیش رو تاثیر بدن


همنطور که کنکور 2 هفته اوردن جلو قطعا میتونن امتحانای شهریور هم بیارن تو تیر یا مرداد...

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

کاشکی رشته فنی بودم، الان اگه فنی بودم نمراتم هیچ تاثری تو کنکور نداشت فقط نیاز بود پیش بگیرم...

----------


## Mohammad. N

*خبر مهم و خوشحال کننده:
اطلاعيه مهم سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور در خصوص ميزان تأثير سوابق تحصيلي، تاريخ ثبت‌نام و برگزاري آزمون سراسري سال 1394*                           1393/07/27         

 نسخه چاپی


                            نظر به اينكه ماه مبارك رمضان در سال 1394 ، از اواخر خردادماه 1394 آغاز مي‌شود، لذا براساس برنامه زماني پيش‌بيني شده:  1- آزمون سراسري سال 1394 در صبح و  بعدازظهر روزهاي پنج شنبه 21، جمعه 22 و صبح شنبه 23 خردادماه 1394 در  حوزه‌هاي امتحاني مربوط برگزار خواهد شد.
 2- بمنظور فراهم آوردن تسهيلات لازم، ثبت‌نام از داوطلبان آزمون سراسري سال 94، *از روز يكشنبه 19/11/1393 از طريق شبكه اينترنتي اين سازمان آغاز و در روز سه‌شنبه 28/11/1393 پايان مي‌پذيرد.*
 ضمناً به اطلاع مي‌رساند كه براساس  مصوبه سومين جلسه شوراي سنجش و پذيرش دانشجو مورخ 23/7/1393، كليه  ديپلمه‌هاي نظام جديد آموزش متوسطه رشته‌هاي رياضي فيزيك، علوم تجربي، علوم  انساني و علوم و معارف اسلامي كه ديپلم نظام جديد خود را طي سالهاي 1384  لغايت 1393 اخذ نموده‌اند و امتحانات سال سوم دبيرستان آنان بصورت نهايي و  سراسري برگزار شده است، مشمول سوابق تحصيلي بوده و سوابق تحصيلي آنان *حداكثر به ميزان 25 درصد و با تأثير قطعي* در گزينش نهايي آزمون سراسري سال 1394 اعمال خواهد شد

----------


## لیلا

سلام  کی خبر قطعیش میاد؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> *خبر مهم و خوشحال کننده:
> اطلاعيه مهم سازمان سنجش آموزش كشور در خصوص ميزان تأثير سوابق تحصيلي، تاريخ ثبت‌نام و برگزاري آزمون سراسري سال 1394*
> 
> 
>                            1393/07/27         
> 
>  نسخه چاپی 
> 
> 
> ...


خدا رو شکر..بازم همینم خیلی خوبه

----------

